# [BUGS]Cm7 beta



## droidmakespwn

Seeing how that thread is blowing up and making it very difficult to navigate I figured it would be a good idea to let the devs have some space and have a differengt place to see what works and what doesn't. So post your problems and what build you're on.


----------



## droidmakespwn

Ok well ill start
1. Torch not working.
2. Themes not sticking after reboot. Seems like some people it works and others not.
3. Not sure if this is a bug but none of my apps that I dowloaded in the market came back after installing.
4. The on screen keyboard is small.(but I installed swype with no problems)
5. Holding menu key will not bring up keyboard.
I came from Liberty .8, flashed TBHs monster SBF zip, then installed CM7. On jbird_build_7_m1_test4.zip.


----------



## tb110895

I'm on the same build as you and theres still a few bugs left from the beginning like camcorder or the tiny keyboard.
MMS isnt sending right
Blue tether icon when trying to start wifi

Thanks for making CM on my D2 a reality!


----------



## RevNumbers

make sure y'all grab build11 from http://www.mediafire.com/?19oq9aam9cprw#0,1
even though it appears TI backup is working again, before you report bugs, wipe everything and try without TI backup... if the bug is still there then please report it


----------



## LexiconDevil

For some reason I've been unable to get wifi working since the test build 3. I can connect to a network and i can ping the phone through my router but nothing through the phone itself


----------



## JBirdVegas

LexiconDevil said:


> For some reason I've been unable to get wifi working since the test build 3. I can connect to a network and i can ping the phone through my router but nothing through the phone itself


can you logcat the wifi failing to connect I can't reproduce this


----------



## tb110895

Link just takes me to a "Welcome to mediafire!" screen lol


----------



## Redflea

Try this... http://www.mediafire.com/?19oq9aam9cprw#0,1

oops - this is the direct link: http://www.mediafire.com/?39j3jrwyru93l1k


----------



## JBirdVegas

logcat of the video failing to start recording ... preview was working
http://pastebin.com/sYYfLAhV


----------



## tb110895

On build 11 do themes stay applied after a reboot?


----------



## LexiconDevil

here's what the logcat said:
InputManagerService( 1657): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: com.android.internal.view.IInputMethodClient$Stub$ [email protected]
ActivityManager( 1657): Starting: Intent { act=android.intent.action.VIEW cat=[android.intent.category.BROWSABLE] dat=http://www.google.com/m/search?q=help&mshr=45&msbs=&mscq=&mscm=&popt=1&pbx =1&aq=&oq=help&aqi=&fkt=243021&fsdt=268161&cqt=111 647&rst=110073&htf=&his=&maction=&source=android-home&client=ms-android-verizon&csll=&action=&ltoken=a1b47a94 cmp=com.android.browser/.BrowserActivity } from pid 3990
dalvikvm( 2202): GC_EXPLICIT freed 168K, 50% free 2804K/5511K, external 0K/0K, paused 65ms
QSB.CursorBackedSuggestionCursor( 2202): LEAK! Finalized without being closed: Source{name=com.google.android.googlequicksearchbo x/.google.GoogleSearch}[help]
QSB.CursorBackedSuggestionCursor( 2202): LEAK! Finalized without being closed: Source{name=com.google.android.googlequicksearchbo x/.google.GoogleSearch}[he]
vending ( 2667): [25] AccountManagerHelper.getAuthTokenBlocking(): no matching accounts for ANDROID

thanks for the prompt response

edit: or did you want the whole thing as opposed to just when i was trying to internet
double edit: here's a paste bin of the much longer logcat, from enabling wifi to trying to do a google search: http://pastebin.com/hvJaNR8u


----------



## twitchyone

Wireless - turning on brings up tethering or hotspot active
Camera - setting volume to zoom only does 1x to 4x (shouldn't this be incremental? I think it was for on an earlier build but not a big issue just something I tried in previous build test3)

Edit: on build 11


----------



## droidmakespwn

Themes stick on build 11 now, confirmed hitting wifi on power widget does start some kind of tethering but when you enter app it says there is no tethering happening, keyboard still kind of small, off to go check its other settings stick. 
Btw this build seems wwwaaaayyy quicker for some reason.


----------



## Redflea

Booting up...so exciting.









Gonna skip adding my email address or restoring anything and run a few tests. I suggest others try the same approach if at all possible, to help isolate issues. If things work before adding apps but not after, that info is important.

- Wifi - works
- aGPS - works
- GPS - Works 
- Phone - works
- USB - works, but still have to connect, disconnect, and connect again
- Camera - works
- Camcorder - FCs. However, you can now start recording, at which point the screen freezes and the timer starts counting. When you hit stop, the timer stops and nothing happens until you switch it back to Camera mode at which point it FCs. 
- Retaining Theme/Settings after reboot - works. Applied Cyanbread theme and changed several Cyanogenmod settings - all were retained after reboot. 
- Torch - FCs, leaves icon in status bar and notification saying torch is on. 
- Autobrightness - can't test yet, at work in full light...will look at this later. I don't see a change if I simply cover the top of the phone where the light sensor is w/my finger.

New:

- a blue "Tethering or Hotspot active" icon appeared in status bar, upper, left after enabling wifi. Message in Status Bar pull down says "Touch to configure". Selecting it takes me to the Tethering and Portable Hotspot screen with PortableWi-Fi hotspot option (deselected) and Portable Wifi Hotspot settings option. Touching Portable Wifi Hotspot Settings takes to submenu with: Portable WiFi Hotspot option (deselected) and "Configure wifi hotspot" option (the structure of these menus is just like the wifi menu). Select configure to add an SSID, select security, and add a password. Select "Portable wifi hotspot" to enable the hotspot and get an error ("Error" appears below the portable wifi hotspot selection), and wifi is turned off. Don't have any apps installed so can't get a logcat.

After reboot, with wifi already enabled from before reboot, the blue hotspot icon is gone. Disabling and then re-enabling wifi again brings the blue hotspot icon back to the status bar.


----------



## droidmakespwn

@redflea that is a good point to skip syncing google because I have noticed some of my cm customizations have come back after wiping everything 3 times. Definitely let us know how that works out.
BTW wifi seems a lot more stable on build 11
Another edit I have also noticed that the cool screen spin feature is gone. Not a bug just missed haha


----------



## Redflea

droidmakespwn said:


> @redflea that is a good point to skip syncing google because I have noticed some of my cm customizations have come back after wiping everything 3 times. Definitely let us know how that works out.
> BTW wifi seems a lot more stable on build 11
> Another edit I have also noticed that the cool screen spin feature is gone. Not a bug just missed haha


What screen spin feature are you referring to?


----------



## Redflea

This one is a biggie - I can't get voice entry on Swype to work. It does work from the standard keyboard, and voice input from Swype did work on the previous CM builds I ran.

Can anyone else verify this one? Thanks.


----------



## connor3485

droidmakespwn said:


> @redflea that is a good point to skip syncing google because I have noticed some of my cm customizations have come back after wiping everything 3 times. Definitely let us know how that works out.
> BTW wifi seems a lot more stable on build 11
> Another edit I have also noticed that the cool screen spin feature is gone. Not a bug just missed haha


 think he means the transition between screen orientations that iphone/blur phones have


----------



## liquidsteel30

Redflea said:


> - a blue "Tethering or Hotspot active" icon appeared in status bar, upper, left after enabling wifi. Message in Status Bar pull down says "Touch to configure". Selecting it takes me to the Tethering and Portable Hotspot screen with PortableWi-Fi hotspot option (deselected) and Portable Wifi Hotspot settings option. Touching Portable Wifi Hotspot Settings takes to submenu with: Portable WiFi Hotspot option (deselected) and "Configure wifi hotspot" option (the structure of these menus is just like the wifi menu). Select configure to add an SSID, select security, and add a password. Select "Portable wifi hotspot" to enable the hotspot and get an error ("Error" appears below the portable wifi hotspot selection), and wifi is turned off. Don't have any apps installed so can't get a logcat.
> 
> After reboot, with wifi already enabled from before reboot, the blue hotspot icon is gone. Disabling and then re-enabling wifi again brings the blue hotspot icon back to the status bar.


I'm noticing the same thing. Enabling or disabling wifi from the notification-power-toggle-thingie (from the pulldown) doesn't toggle wifi properly, but rather, turns on wifi sharing.

I'm also having some sync issues from my Gmail account (deleted an email from my phone, it goes away, but it is still on the webpage 30mins later). No way to tell for sure that it is related to the build, but I figured I'd point it out in case anyone else has this happen.


----------



## tb110895

liquidsteel30 said:


> I'm noticing the same thing. Enabling or disabling wifi from the notification-power-toggle-thingie (from the pulldown) doesn't toggle wifi properly, but rather, turns on wifi sharing.
> 
> I'm also having some sync issues from my Gmail account (deleted an email from my phone, it goes away, but it is still on the webpage 30mins later). No way to tell for sure that it is related to the build, but I figured I'd point it out in case anyone else has this happen.


I get the blue icon as well, even when I enable wifi from settings> Wireless and networks > Wifi
Also, still 2 usb icons and no usb debugging icon


----------



## Redflea

Notification power widget disappears from the status bar when I apply a theme...anyone else? (Theme was "Vivid".)


----------



## tb110895

Redflea said:


> Notification power widget disappears from the status bar when I apply a theme...anyone else? (Theme was "Vivid".)


You're supposed to reboot after to get it back. Thats with cm in general, not CM4D2
You can also pick up notification restart from the market and it does it without a reboot


----------



## LexiconDevil

So I'm just having some across the board wierdness at this point so I'm just gonna sbf and try again. should I wipe dalvik cache as well as the others between installs?


----------



## Redflea

tb110895 said:


> You're supposed to reboot after to get it back. Thats with cm in general, not CM4D2
> You can also pick up notification restart from the market and it does it without a reboot


Thanks, exactly right.


----------



## droidmakespwn

LexiconDevil said:


> So I'm just having some across the board wierdness at this point so I'm just gonna sbf and try again. should I wipe dalvik cache as well as the others between installs?


I have been wiping everything everytime just to make sure everyone is on the same page. And rev posted a fix for the camera. Says the quality is not to great but it works. 
www.multiupload.com/W11A9M35WE
Wipes highly suggested.


----------



## LexiconDevil

droidmakespwn said:


> I have been wiping everything everytime just to make sure everyone is on the same page. And rev posted a fix for the camera. Says the quality is not to great but it works.
> www.multiupload.com/W11A9M35WE
> Wipes highly suggested.


thanks for letting me know I'm going to try this one after the sbf/root/boot/wipe thing and see if that fixes anything


----------



## Redflea

Viewing photos in the gallery isn't right...the pictures display very pixilated. They aren't rendering right for some reason.


----------



## RevNumbers

Redflea said:


> Viewing photos in the gallery isn't right...the pictures display very pixilated. They aren't rendering right for some reason.


not seeing that, what build y'all runnin'?


----------



## tb110895

So everytime I go to send an MMS (Picture) It tells me "Message not sent- you have entered an invalid address" no matter who I'm trying to send to. I know the #'s are right too.
Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## LexiconDevil

So after all that I figured out the problem was on my end, no idea how I was getting connectivity on the test 3 rom though, but its all fixed sorry to waste your time


----------



## oz0ne

tb110895 said:


> So everytime I go to send an MMS (Picture) It tells me "Message not sent- you have entered an invalid address" no matter who I'm trying to send to. I know the #'s are right too.
> Can anybody confirm this?


Texting working ok for me. Can't duplicate your issue.

EDIT; Oops, I lied. MMS is broken. I get invalid address too. Sorry.


----------



## terryrook

oz0ne said:


> Texting working ok for me. Can't duplicate your issue.


Yup texting works but I get the address invalid when sending a mms whether I'm on wifi or 3g...


----------



## gammaxgoblin

came from lib.8. sbf'ed, rooted, bootstrapped, formatted system, waiped data and cache. booted and runs fine but no andoird market anywhere.....where is it?


----------



## oz0ne

gammaxgoblin said:


> came from lib.8. sbf'ed, rooted, bootstrapped, formatted system, waiped data and cache. booted and runs fine but no andoird market anywhere.....where is it?


Gotta install gapps.


----------



## tb110895

bugs on my end

Tiny keyboard
Torch FC
The double usb notification


----------



## gammaxgoblin

where can i get the apks?

nvm i found them....not used to using rom manager for much lol


----------



## d3rp

gammaxgoblin said:


> where can i get the apks?


You can get the apps here.


----------



## Redflea

RevNumbers said:


> not seeing that, what build y'all runnin'?


On Build 11 from today, but it turns out it's two specific folders of images that are doing this, so I have to investigate more...


----------



## metiCkOne

Please specify the build you're on when you post in this thread. Also, if you're reporting on a bug we fixed in your build there is a good chance it is still there because you restored data using tibu or similar program or because the install process was not done properly. So before you post make sure you are setup properly! Thank you guys!!! You're all awesome.


----------



## droidmakespwn

Ok build 12 
Camera works
Themes still good
Keyboard still small
Mms still not working...says invalid address.
Just some quick things I've noticed. Off to search deeper and restore some tibu stuff which I haven't had any problem installing only user app data yet.
Also just noticed..still prior to any tibu use...that wifi is struggling to obtain ip address and when it does it loses it and starts over. I am kind of far from the router right now but I usually still get plenty of signal here.

Edit : re-entered my info while closer to router. Seems like maybe I put wrong password in. Sorry haha. Wifi is fine.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## spleebie

Just installed build 12, haven't restored anything from tibu yet.

When I went into Settings > Application > Development to turn on "Stay awake," I noticed that the box for "USB debugging notify" is checked yet it doesn't show any icon. Something else to add to the still-existing usb.apk issues (although I probably won't use this setting anyway). It still shows two usb icons when connected, and I still had to plug it in twice to get it to connect.


----------



## tb110895

I installed build 12 and I didn't get any options to set up a google account and sync my apps and contacts in the beginning


----------



## RevNumbers

tb110895 said:


> I installed build 12 and I didn't get any options to set up a google account and sync my apps and contacts in the beginning


make sure you installed gapps


----------



## tb110895

Oh yeah! I knew I was forgetting somethin lol


----------



## RevNumbers

tb110895 said:


> Oh yeah! I knew I was forgetting somethin lol


lol, happens to the best of us


----------



## vCass

Having same issue



tb110895 said:


> So everytime I go to send an MMS (Picture) It tells me "Message not sent- you have entered an invalid address" no matter who I'm trying to send to. I know the #'s are right too.
> Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## metiCkOne

Apparently there are known issues with mms in the CM tree. We'll look into it but for now let's assume that's what it is.


----------



## Redflea

Did anything changed w/autobrightness in build 12? It seems to work now, so either something changed or my Build 11 install was a bit borked. Still needs some adjustment, I'm looking into the settings in the CyanogenMod setttings menu to see if they will take care of it.


----------



## droidmakespwn

My mms works using goSMS

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

MMS does not appear to work from Handcent on build 12. Just didn't go through - tried to send for quite a while and then failed.


----------



## tb110895

Can anyone else connect to chrome to phone?


----------



## sparkyman

Home replacement won't stick. Sorry if a repeat. Amazing job guys. I learned alot. Thanks


----------



## RevNumbers

OK guys (and gals... if there are any)... here's the deal, you're giving us problems not bug reports. We need a heck of a lot more information than what y'all are giving us. Always include the applications involved, exactly what steps you used to repeat the problem, any additional information you have, and (most of the time) a logcat. Otherwise there's no way we can help solve these "issues".

Rev


----------



## sparkyman

Launcher pro wonts stick as a home replacement. When I reboot it goes back to adequate and when I press the home button it gives me the option of choose your hone screen. Using home switcher. My bad for that last post.


----------



## sparkyman

Defaults to adw

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevNumbers

so when it gives u the option to choose when you hit the home key, and you select make default and then launcher pro it works normally until you reboot?


----------



## liquidsteel30

sparkyman said:


> Launcher pro wonts stick as a home replacement. When I reboot it goes back to adequate and when I press the home button it gives me the option of choose your hone screen. Using home switcher. My bad for that last post.


I have no problem getting LP to stick as default.

Try wiping data/cache and reinstalling the build?


----------



## tb110895

If you used titanium backup, thats probably why. Try a fresh wipe without titanium


----------



## sparkyman

I just did a factory reset. Thanks guys.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidsteel30

tb110895 said:


> If you used titanium backup, thats probably why. Try a fresh wipe without titanium


LPP plays fine with TIBackup -- I used it myself. Resized widgets have to be re-done, but that is a limitation of the app itself, not CM.


----------



## droidmakespwn

Maybe this was just whatever i was doing that caused it but my battery indicator went from 20% straight to 5% skipping 10 and 15. Hopefully im near it when it happens again to try and duplicate.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tb110895

liquidsteel30 said:


> LPP plays fine with TIBackup -- I used it myself. Resized widgets have to be re-done, but that is a limitation of the app itself, not CM.


Settings such as your home preference dont stick if you restore data from Titanium. The app doesnt play nice with cm data, Its already been tested and confirmed


----------



## liquidsteel30

tb110895 said:


> Settings such as your home preference dont stick if you restore data from launcherpro. The app doesnt play nice with cm data, Its already been tested and confirmed


I must be doing something strange, then, because I restored app+data from TI, and my preference for LPP sticks, as I already indicated.

edit: I should clarify that I don't backup or restore any system settings with TI, just market/downloaded apps. I think we are saying the same thing, but I just wanted to make sure. Restoring LPP ONLY using TI has no effect on whether or not your choice of a default sticks.


----------



## tb110895

liquidsteel30 said:


> I must be doing something strange, then, because I restored app+data from TI, and my preference for LPP sticks, as I already indicated.
> 
> edit: I should clarify that I don't backup or restore any system settings with TI, just market/downloaded apps. I think we are saying the same thing, but I just wanted to make sure. Restoring LPP ONLY using TI has no effect on whether or not your choice of a default sticks.


For some people it works, others it doesn't. It's titanium thats doing it though, not CM


----------



## tb110895

liquidsteel30 said:


> I must be doing something strange, then, because I restored app+data from TI, and my preference for LPP sticks, as I already indicated.
> 
> edit: I should clarify that I don't backup or restore any system settings with TI, just market/downloaded apps. I think we are saying the same thing, but I just wanted to make sure. Restoring LPP ONLY using TI has no effect on whether or not your choice of a default sticks.


Yeah, with your edit I think your correct. If you restore apps+ All system data, everything starts acting weird


----------



## smwald

bluetooth headset connects (after 2 restarts), but Im using the Motorola Finitini on build 12 and voice commands over bluetooth don't work. It states: Speak now. (as it should) then. Goodbye. (with error message on phone of:Failure, connection to headset lost - im still connected and can take calls on the headset).

Great work!


----------



## metiCkOne

smwald said:


> bluetooth headset connects (after 2 restarts), but Im using the Motorola Finitini on build 12 and voice commands over bluetooth don't work. It states: Speak now. (as it should) then. Goodbye. (with error message on phone of:Failure, connection to headset lost - im still connected and can take calls on the headset).
> 
> Great work!


Do you have android sdk setup?


----------



## stonerdroid

not a bug but i didn't want to clutter the already cluttered dev thread. i just want to say that I've been running build 12 since it was posted and i just can't find anything major to gripe about. the auto brightness does work but after turning the screen on and off.

good job to everyone. this has come so far so fast. i absolutely can't wait for an official release.

this is a great. i'm glad i joined rootzwiki and watched the birth of possibly the best droid2 rom. jrummy16, I loved all liberty versions. you have worthy competition now.

thanks to everyone that helped out in the dev thread. that's all i wanted to say.

sent from my cyanogenized droid 2


----------



## Redflea

^^^^^^ + 1,000


----------



## razorloves

auto brightness should work properly after going to Settings>CyanogenMod Settings>Display>Automatic Backlight, then check the box for Allow Light Decrease.


----------



## stonerdroid

edit-


razorloves said:


> auto brightness should work properly after going to Settings>CyanogenMod Settings>Display>Automatic Backlight, then check the box for Allow Light Decrease.


awesome. I also noticed that last time I rebooted none of my widgets loaded. i didn't use the. i'll try again... edit: nevermind reboot fixed

sent from my cyanogenized droid 2


----------



## metiCkOne

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?735-CM7-Auto-brightness#post11854

That thread is specifically for auto brightness issues. Read the op before you post.


----------



## smwald

metiCkOne said:


> Do you have android sdk setup?


Ya I can try to run log cat this weekend and send you the output. Any specific instructions?


----------



## smccloud

Not sure if its due to CM or Android Overclock by jrummy, but on reboot my overclock settings aren't sticking. I will try the CM overclock settings next.

<edit>Nevermind, can't go past 1GHz in the CM Overclock settings</edit>


----------



## stonerdroid

just noticed that the proximity sensor is not working on build 12. i'll get some logs for u.

sent from my cyanogenized droid 2


----------



## Redflea

stonerdroid said:


> just noticed that the proximity sensor is not working on build 12. i'll get some logs for u.
> 
> sent from my cyanogenized droid 2


Mine is working fine - just tried it, screen blanks when I cover it or put it up to my face in a call. Maybe reboot and see if that resolves it?


----------



## orpamoc

hmm...vibrate doesn't work when receiving texts thru google voice. ringtone works fine but when in silent it doesn't vibrate when i get a text =/ anyone else having similar issue? on build 12


----------



## foxdog

Anyone able to send a pic via text message? I keep getting " invalid address" I can receive them just fine.


----------



## orpamoc

i've also just noticed today that after customizing the dockbar icons after reboot they revert back to stock system icons...not sure if its just adw or an actual cm bug but i though i'd post on here anyways...


----------



## stonerdroid

Redflea said:


> Mine is working fine - just tried it, screen blanks when I cover it or put it up to my face in a call. Maybe reboot and see if that resolves it?


tried during a call after a reboot. still not working. and no it's not on speakers








z-devicetest force closes when trying to check the sensor.

sent from my cyanogenized droid 2


----------



## chezzeman

foxdog said:


> Anyone able to send a pic via text message? I keep getting " invalid address" I can receive them just fine.


 yeah i get the same error...


----------



## tb110895

chezzeman said:


> yeah i get the same error...


already reported. Try not to report duplicates so the devs can find things easier

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

Just checked again to be sure - proximity sensor is working fine for me (and has on all CM builds I've run, which was from build 7 or so).

I'd try wipe data/factory reset, and if that doesn't work you're likely going to have to wipe data/format system and reinstall.


----------



## stonerdroid

Redflea said:


> Just checked again to be sure - proximity sensor is working fine for me (and has on all CM builds I've run, which was from build 7 or so).
> 
> I'd try wipe data/factory reset, and if that doesn't work you're likely going to have to wipe data/format system and reinstall.


that sucks.

sent from my cyanogenized droid 2


----------



## Redflea

stonerdroid said:


> that sucks.
> 
> sent from my cyanogenized droid 2


Yes, it does indeed, at the moment, suck to be you. ;-)

Good luck...


----------



## tb110895

MMS is fixed in build 13 as well as the small lettered keyboard it portrait. Still looks kinda small in landscape

{EDIT} Remaining bugs for me-

Tiny keyboard in landscape
Torch FC
The double usb notification


----------



## Redflea

tb110895 said:


> MMS is fixed in build 13 as well as the small lettered keyboard it portrait. Still looks kinda small in landscape
> 
> {EDIT} Remaining bugs for me-
> 
> Tiny keyboard in landscape
> Torch FC
> Holding menu doesnt bring up keyboard
> The double usb notification


Just curious - did you wipe data/factory reset, format /system, or install over the top of 12? I ask because I didn't have time to wipe/format, as I had a conference call I had to take so I just installed 13 over 12, and MMS is still not working for me (from Handcent)... Not reporting it as a bug, since I didn't wipe/format, but wondering what SMS client you're using and if you wiped/formatted.


----------



## tb110895

I wiped cache and dalvik. I'm gonna wipe everything later because I can't really report bugs otherwise. Just don't have time to now
I'm using the stock messaging app, I dont text all that much


----------



## Redflea

tb110895 said:


> I wiped cache and dalvik. I'm gonna wipe everything later because I can't really report bugs otherwise. Just don't have time to now
> I'm using the stock messaging app, I dont text all that much


Thanks...turns out my MMS message did go out ok, just took a while (may have been slow wifi at work). So it is working, even on an "install over" installation...pretty good! Gonna wipe and such in a while as well, so I'm clean.


----------



## droidmakespwn

Not sure if this is totally cm related but when using swiftkey in build 12 if using physical keyboard and I hit alt key a bunch of keys do weird things such as the "x" key brings up "> " even after the alt key is no longer toggled the "b" key brings up "+" . It came to the point where they permanently stuck that way until I disabled swiftkey x beta.
Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tb110895

droidmakespwn said:


> Not sure if this is totally cm related but when using swiftkey in build 12 if using physical keyboard and I hit alt key a bunch of keys do weird things such as the "x" key brings up "> " even after the alt key is no longer toggled the "b" key brings up "+" . It came to the point where they permanently stuck that way until I disabled swiftkey x beta.
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


I'm using swiftkey X and not experiencing this at all


----------



## JBirdVegas

droidmakespwn said:


> Not sure if this is totally cm related but when using swiftkey in build 12 if using physical keyboard and I hit alt key a bunch of keys do weird things such as the "x" key brings up "> " even after the alt key is no longer toggled the "b" key brings up "+" . It came to the point where they permanently stuck that way until I disabled swiftkey x beta.
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


if I was to guess you are not on the newest build upgrade to build 13 it is the latest built today.

this is my build folder please upgrade before submitting any bug reports:
http://www.mediafire.com/?19oq9aam9cprw


----------



## xenokira

I apologize if this has already been reported, but its hard to search the thread from Tapatalk.

Contacts do not sort by Last Name or display in "Last, First" format. When the options are selected and "Done" is tapped, no changes have occured to contact formatting. When re-entering the contact display settings, the options have been restored to default (as if they were never saved).

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevNumbers

xenokira said:


> I apologize if this has already been reported, but its hard to search the thread from Tapatalk.
> 
> Contacts do not sort by Last Name or display in "Last, First" format. When the options are selected and "Done" is tapped, no changes have occured to contact formatting. When re-entering the contact display settings, the options have been restored to default (as if they were never saved).
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Change the setting and then after tapping done immediately reboot... it's related to the rest of the setting not sticking until a reboot
did you restore a titanium backup, or not wipe data? and what build are you running?


----------



## xenokira

RevNumbers said:


> Change the setting and then after tapping done immediately reboot... it's related to the rest of the setting not sticking until a reboot
> did you restore a titanium backup, or not wipe data? and what build are you running?


Thanks for the heads up, I'll try that. Running build 13 and haven't restored a single thing from TiBu.

Edit
Thanks, your suggestion worked perfectly.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tb110895

Volume rocker zoom for the camera jumps from 1X to 4X, skipping the 2X and 3X in between. So if I zoom out it zooms to 1X and if I zoom in it jumps to 4X right away


----------



## droidmakespwn

On build 13 I just wanted to mention that when you first boot the phone in cm settings for rotation 0 degrees is not preselected so the phone won't go to a normal rotation. Not a bug just drove me nuts trying to figure it out for a few minutes.


----------



## RevNumbers

droidmakespwn said:


> On build 13 I just wanted to mention that when you first boot the phone in cm settings for rotation 0 degrees is not preselected so the phone won't go to a normal rotation. Not a bug just drove me nuts trying to figure it out for a few minutes.


I noticed that too... thought it was just mine, i'll look into how to get that to be default


----------



## Redflea

droidmakespwn said:


> On build 13 I just wanted to mention that when you first boot the phone in cm settings for rotation 0 degrees is not preselected so the phone won't go to a normal rotation. Not a bug just drove me nuts trying to figure it out for a few minutes.


Odd - I did not have that issue - my phone came up in normal orientation, and I never had to select the 0 degrees setting - it was pre-selected as normal...


----------



## foxdog

tb110895 said:


> Volume rocker zoom for the camera jumps from 1X to 4X, skipping the 2X and 3X in between. So if I zoom out it zooms to 1X and if I zoom in it jumps to 4X right away


Its not a bug, its always been like that.


----------



## tb110895

foxdog said:


> Its not a bug, its always been like that.


I put CM on my friends mytouch 4G today and it didnt do it. It went 1X, 2X, 3X, 4X. Not 1X right to 4X


----------



## foxdog

tb110895 said:


> I put CM on my friends mytouch 4G today and it didnt do it. It went 1X, 2X, 3X, 4X. Not 1X right to 4X


O I assumed otherwise because it would skip 2x and 3x on the d1 also


----------



## dcafe

can't wake up my phone after a call,the screen is dark


----------



## Redflea

I have never seen anything like that on my phone on any of the CM4D2 builds, and never seen it reported by anyone else...you mean that after you finish a call you hang up and your screen goes dark, or that when you pull the phone away from your face the screen doesn't come on again, or ?


----------



## jay_d_

Anyone else having problems charging when off? I'm on the latest version. If I turn the phone off and then connect it to the charger, the phone turns back on as if I'd pressed the power button.

Also, when making a call while the phone is in my car stock, if I allow rotation, the photo of my contact is overlapped by the buttons for showing the dialer, hanging up, etc...

Otherwise, everything's working perfect.


----------



## Redflea

jay_d_ said:


> Anyone else having problems charging when off? I'm on the latest version. If I turn the phone off and then connect it to the charger, the phone turns back on as if I'd pressed the power button.


Haven't tried that yet, but that was how the D1 ran when I had mine - if you plugged it in, it turned on. It might be that CM7 doesn't include that capability...



jay_d_ said:


> Also, when making a call while the phone is in my car stock, if I allow rotation, the photo of my contact is overlapped by the buttons for showing the dialer, hanging up, etc...
> 
> Same here...
> 
> Otherwise, everything's working perfect.


Video is still a little flaky, crashed on me today and then appeared to be running in the background and ate my battery alive while heating up the phone. I had to reboot to save my battery when I discovered it was down to 21%.


----------



## tb110895

jay_d_ said:


> Anyone else having problems charging when off? I'm on the latest version. If I turn the phone off and then connect it to the charger, the phone turns back on as if I'd pressed the power button.
> 
> Also, when making a call while the phone is in my car stock, if I allow rotation, the photo of my contact is overlapped by the buttons for showing the dialer, hanging up, etc...
> 
> Otherwise, everything's working perfect.


It happens when you just slide the keyboard out in a call as well


----------



## JBirdVegas

tb110895 said:


> It happens when you just slide the keyboard out in a call as well


This is a problem in the lanscape layout we know about it ... it is easily fixable I will email metickone as he is super good with layouts!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tb110895

JBirdVegas said:


> This is a problem in the lanscape layout we know about it ... it is easily fixable I will email metickone as he is super good with layouts!
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Sweet. Any update on the double USB or torch? I think that's all that's left really



ronoffringa said:


> Someone earlier mentioned that holding the menu button normally launches the keyboard and that on CM7 it wasn't working. I noticed that too, and it turns out that can be enabled/disabled in CM7 from CyanogenMod Settings/Input Settings - just wanted to share in case anyone else was wondering.


Just passing this on to everyone here as well


----------



## JBirdVegas

Known bugs: landscape layout for phone and Virtual Keyboard, LiveWallpapers(egl resolution problem ... oddly only in CM stock LiveWallpapers), odd requirement of reboot for CM settings to take effect and motorola usb program being inhearted and causing the @ icons and reconnecting problems ie having to connect twice

Let us know if we are missing anything

... This is assuming you wiped, did not use Titanuim Backup and are running Build 13


----------



## foxdog

How about the sound lowering instead of stoping? The music app itself and in cm settings both have options to have music lower instead of stop when you get a notification, this is not working for me.


----------



## dcafe

the one i talk to hang up first,my screen cannot wake up.


----------



## tb110895

JBirdVegas said:


> Known bugs: landscape layout for phone and Virtual Keyboard, LiveWallpapers(egl resolution problem ... oddly only in CM stock LiveWallpapers), odd requirement of reboot for CM settings to take effect and motorola usb program being inhearted and causing the @ icons and reconnecting problems ie having to connect twice
> 
> Let us know if we are missing anything
> 
> ... This is assuming you wiped, did not use Titanuim Backup and are running Build 13


Don't forget torch FC

sent via DROID2 Running CM7.1


----------



## tb110895

foxdog said:


> How about the sound lowering instead of stoping? The music app itself and in cm settings both have options to have music lower instead of stop when you get a notification, this is not working for me.


Works fine for me with texts. Other than that I haven't tested it but it says only with compatible apps. I'm on build 13 and I was using Google music beta.
No need to save music on my phone anymore









sent via DROID2 Running CM7.1


----------



## RevNumbers

I'm making some progress on the double notifications... or well I was before I had to leave lol... as for the charging while off that's a moto feature of the charge only program I think... in other words I don't think its gonna happen on CM7 ;-)
If anybody can get an app developer to contact me I'd apreciate it







I need a little help with something lol


----------



## Tomson

Whats the link to the latest build for CM7 for droid 2. And do I have to SBF? Or can I dl the zip file and then install? 
Currently running Liberty Mod, with black GB theme
Thanks


----------



## Redflea

Tomson said:


> Whats the link to the latest build for CM7 for droid 2. And do I have to SBF? Or can I dl the zip file and then install?
> Currently running Liberty Mod, with black GB theme
> Thanks


See the OP in this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...port-for-Droid-2-based-of-cvpcs-cm4dx/page136

You can NOT install over Liberty or any GB ROM - you have to SBF back to Froyo and then install CM, as CM boots off the Froyo kernel (that's the sneaky part).









Links to the files you need in that first post.

Build 13 is here:

General build repository (save this link): http://www.mediafire.com/?19oq9aam9cprw

And direct link here:

http://www.mediafire.com/?04ipe5dvaibvp1t

After installing you can use ROM manager to download Googel Apps (aka "Gapps) or you can put them on your SD card and install them from CWRecovery right after you install CM4D2.

Google Apps (Gapps) (get 20110613 Universal): http://goo-inside.me/gapps/

Don't use Bootstrapper on CM - if you do, you'll have to SBF to recover. Get into Recovery via ROM Manager, or via the reboot menu (hold down the power key and choose reboot, and then choose what type of reboot you want to do). I uninstalled Bootstrapper and left the APK on my SD card...having it installed while you have CM installed can lead to an accidental use of it if you forget.


----------



## Redflea

tb110895 said:


> Don't forget torch FC
> 
> sent via DROID2 Running CM7.1


And Camcorder doesn't appear to be totally stable...crashed on my a couple of times, one time stayed in the background and ate my battery. Unfortunately I was out and about at the time and didn't get a log. Also, after functional bugs quashed, will the camcorder record quality be set to what it should be - my understanding was that the initial fix to get it running left the record quality below standard.


----------



## tb110895

Redflea said:


> And Camcorder doesn't appear to be totally stable...crashed on my a couple of times, one time stayed in the background and ate my battery. Unfortunately I was out and about at the time and didn't get a log. Also, after functional bugs quashed, will the camcorder record quality be set to what it should be - my understanding was that the initial fix to get it running left the record quality below standard.


I have that problem too. If you start the camcorder up, move it around alot while recording, it crashes. Then if you try to back to the camera it says cannot connect to camera. Anybody else?


----------



## RevNumbers

tb110895 said:


> I have that problem too. If you start the camcorder up, move it around alot while recording, it crashes. Then if you try to back to the camera it says cannot connect to camera. Anybody else?


Somewhere along the way the camera "fix" got reverted by mistake... i think i just fixed it, so it'll be in the next build... sorry :-/


----------



## foxdog

tb110895 said:


> Works fine for me with texts. Other than that I haven't tested it but it says only with compatible apps. I'm on build 13 and I was using Google music beta.
> No need to save music on my phone anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent via DROID2 Running CM7.1


So when your listening to music with your headphones in then get a message, as your notification sound plays, your music sound just lowers (you still hear it) then returns to normal volume after notification sound is done, correct? Not trying to be rude, just double checking


----------



## RevNumbers

Build 14.1 is over in the dev thread *Read the whole post*

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...d-of-cvpcs-cm4dx&p=13847&viewfull=1#post13847


----------



## tb110895

Anybody else seeing this when downloading anything or updating apps? Its kinda annoying. I dont need like 4 of the same notification lol


----------



## Tomson

Redflea said:


> See the OP in this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...port-for-Droid-2-based-of-cvpcs-cm4dx/page136
> 
> You can NOT install over Liberty or any GB ROM - you have to SBF back to Froyo and then install CM, as CM boots off the Froyo kernel (that's the sneaky part).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links to the files you need in that first post.
> 
> Build 13 is here:
> 
> General build repository (save this link): http://www.mediafire.com/?19oq9aam9cprw
> 
> And direct link here:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?04ipe5dvaibvp1t
> 
> After installing you can use ROM manager to download Googel Apps (aka "Gapps) or you can put them on your SD card and install them from CWRecovery right after you install CM4D2.
> 
> Google Apps (Gapps) (get 20110613 Universal): http://goo-inside.me/gapps/
> 
> Don't use Bootstrapper on CM - if you do, you'll have to SBF to recover. Get into Recovery via ROM Manager, or via the reboot menu (hold down the power key and choose reboot, and then choose what type of reboot you want to do). I uninstalled Bootstrapper and left the APK on my SD card...having it installed while you have CM installed can lead to an accidental use of it if you forget.


Thanks man. I appreciate it. Sorry for just getting back to replying. I was with my GF all day. Much appreciated.


----------



## Redflea

Tomson said:


> Thanks man. I appreciate it. Sorry for just getting back to replying. I was with my GF all day. Much appreciated.


Geez, do you have messed up priorities...


----------



## xust

I can't seem to get the phone back in charge only mode. Anybody have a tip on how this might be possible in build 14.1 (one I grabbed from multiupload--before the ninja edit)

I enabled memory card access to throw gapps on my sdcard, since I completely forgot about it at first. Now i'm not able to disable it, and I need it to charge overnight--with my memory card being accessible (alarm clock!)

Any ideas? Disabling it says its disabled, but the phone still believes it's connected to USB, Win7 still sees a device, but with nothing mounted.


----------



## foxdog

It might not be related but I have a feeling the settings not sticking have something to do with enabling/disabling wifi. Everything seems to stick until I enable it then not long after, auto rotate stops turning off and when I disable wifi, it comes right back on by itself. I end up wiping dalvil cache and fixing permissions to get setting changes to stick. But like I said, might have nothing to do with it, just thought I'd their it out there.


----------



## Redflea

xust said:


> I can't seem to get the phone back in charge only mode. Anybody have a tip on how this might be possible in build 14.1 (one I grabbed from multiupload--before the ninja edit)
> 
> I enabled memory card access to throw gapps on my sdcard, since I completely forgot about it at first. Now i'm not able to disable it, and I need it to charge overnight--with my memory card being accessible (alarm clock!)
> 
> Any ideas? Disabling it says its disabled, but the phone still believes it's connected to USB, Win7 still sees a device, but with nothing mounted.


Running the USB Mode app doesn't work to change modes?


----------



## udaykiran0

Hi i am using Build 14 and the adfree android is not working it just closes without any popup for force close. the app was working fine till build 13. i always wipe before flash and never use titanium backup..


----------



## tb110895

foxdog said:


> So when your listening to music with your headphones in then get a message, as your notification sound plays, your music sound just lowers (you still hear it) then returns to normal volume after notification sound is done, correct? Not trying to be rude, just double checking


I did it via speaker, but yes

Can anybody help me with this?
Market downloads fail


----------



## tnygigles66

tb110895 said:


> I did it via speaker, but yes
> 
> Can anybody help me with this?
> Market downloads fail


 I'm a little confused, do you want it to lower, not lower, or pause while you get a notification?
I know you can change the values at settings>cm settings>sound>audio focus.


----------



## foxdog

tnygigles66 said:


> I'm a little confused, do you want it to lower, not lower, or pause while you get a notification?
> I know you can change the values at settings>cm settings>sound>audio focus.


lower not pause. when im listing to music (with head phones in) when I get a notification, I dont hear the music in the background


----------



## tnygigles66

foxdog said:


> lower not pause. when im listing to music (with head phones in) when I get a notification, I dont hear the music in the background


I would play with the settings and see if you can get it to work. I know my ipod does what your looking for, but I haven't experienced it on my phone yet.


----------



## xenokira

I did a search but couldn't find anything..

Anyone else notice the notification curtain / dropdown loses its power control icons (WiFi, Bluetooth, etc) upon switching themes? Even when i switch back to the original theme, they are still missing. Any incite would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Redflea

xenokira said:


> I did a search but couldn't find anything..
> 
> Anyone else notice the notification curtain / dropdown loses its power control icons (WiFi, Bluetooth, etc) upon switching themes? Even when i switch back to the original theme, they are still missing. Any incite would be great. Thanks!


That's a known CM issue w/Themes...reboot, or get something like Notification Restart in the Market.


----------



## foxdog

tnygigles66 said:


> I would play with the settings and see if you can get it to work. I know my ipod does what your looking for, but I haven't experienced it on my phone yet.


I think I found my issue... it IS working BUT it lowers the music's volume to the point I cant hear it but it is working....


----------



## xenokira

Redflea said:


> That's a known CM issue w/Themes...reboot, or get something like Notification Restart in the Market.


D'oh, should have known better to search for the issue in CM as a whole and not just the D2 ROM. Thanks


----------



## Redflea

xenokira said:


> D'oh, should have known better to search for the issue in CM as a whole and not just the D2 ROM. Thanks


I asked the same question a few days ago, that's how I know now.


----------



## cobjones

My 3G and signal icons do not change with them and always stay white.

I have sbfed twice, but still get the issue.
Anyone else, or is this known?


----------



## foxdog

cobjones said:


> My 3G and signal icons do not change with them and always stay white.
> 
> I have sbfed twice, but still get the issue.
> Anyone else, or is this known?


It means your but connected to google's servers. Sign into google talk (its the app called talk)


----------



## cobjones

foxdog said:


> It means your but connected to google's servers. Sign into google talk (its the app called talk)


Haha.. now I feel dumb.


----------



## smwald

metiCkOne said:


> Do you have android sdk setup?


Here is the LogCat. I was out all weekend and didn't have a chance to do it before now - let me know if you need anything more or if this is helpful to debug the problem.

http://pastebin.com/hrmK6XVj


----------



## smwald

Also I noticed a few more bugs this weekend:
1) Phone drains completely charge when phone is plugged into a car outlet (I've verified the outlet works fine - and charges phone and other accessories normally), GPS is on and using Navigation, Bluetooth is on connected to headset. I was on a road trip for about 7 hours and the battery died even while plugged into the charger - I think this also occurs without bluetooth on, so it may be something to do with GPS. I don't think this is normal behavior for CM?
2) On hard keyboard the ALT lock key does not work


----------



## tnygigles66

smwald said:


> Also I noticed a few more bugs this weekend:
> 1) Phone drains completely charge when phone is plugged into a car outlet (I've verified the outlet works fine - and charges phone and other accessories normally), GPS is on and using Navigation, Bluetooth is on connected to headset. I was on a road trip for about 7 hours and the battery died even while plugged into the charger - I think this also occurs without bluetooth on, so it may be something to do with GPS. I don't think this is normal behavior for CM?
> 2) On hard keyboard the ALT lock key does not work


I've noticed with mine that if i don't have a 1 amp car charger my phone won't charge while running the programs you just mentioned. I drive a focus with the sync system and while my usb port charges my Ipod just fine it won't charge my phone worth crap. So I purchased one of those usb chargers that plug into the outlet with at least a 1 amp rating and the problem was solved. This might not be your issue, but it might help


----------



## tb110895

tb110895 said:


> Anybody else seeing this when downloading anything or updating apps? Its kinda annoying. I dont need like 4 of the same notification lol


Nobody else is seeing this when installing multiple apps or updating them?


----------



## tb110895

smwald said:


> Here is the LogCat. I was out all weekend and didn't have a chance to do it before now - let me know if you need anything more or if this is helpful to debug the problem.
> 
> http://pastebin.com/hrmK6XVj


Im seeing the same thing on my Moto S9-HD


----------



## RevNumbers

smwald said:


> Also I noticed a few more bugs this weekend:
> 1) Phone drains completely charge when phone is plugged into a car outlet (I've verified the outlet works fine - and charges phone and other accessories normally), GPS is on and using Navigation, Bluetooth is on connected to headset. I was on a road trip for about 7 hours and the battery died even while plugged into the charger - I think this also occurs without bluetooth on, so it may be something to do with GPS. I don't think this is normal behavior for CM?
> 2) On hard keyboard the ALT lock key does not work


make sure you plug in, then unplug then plug in again... like we do for USB connections... i was having similar issues and that's what did it for me... even though it shows as charging it doesn't really do it until the second plug in


----------



## smwald

I must have missed the post about plugging in twice - I'll try it next time Im on a trip. Hope its an easy bug to fix in the meantime!


----------



## Redflea

Plugging in twice on USB is required, at least on computer USB connection to charge (or mount the SD card). i had assume the car charger wouldn't require that, but hadn't actually tested it...


----------



## tb110895

So what bugs are really left?
I have some landscape issues
The plug in twice to activate usb
torch FC
And that bluetooth headset issue stated above somewhere

Thats it


----------



## RevNumbers

tb110895 said:


> So what bugs are really left?
> I have some landscape issues
> The plug in twice to activate usb
> torch FC
> And that bluetooth headset issue stated above somewhere
> 
> Thats it


looks about right to me


----------



## tb110895

Any of those getting fixed in tonight's nightly?


----------



## RevNumbers

tb110895 said:


> Any of those getting fixed in tonight's nightly?


metickone has been working on the landscape stuff i do believe


----------



## metiCkOne

tb110895 said:


> Any of those getting fixed in tonight's nightly?





RevNumbers said:


> metickone has been working on the landscape stuff i do believe


Yeah I fixed the keyboard landscape tonight. I got kinda side-tracked and didnt get to in-call landscape yet. By kinda i mean I got lost in code for a few hours. Will most likely be there tomorrow.


----------



## tb110895

metiCkOne said:


> Yeah I fixed the keyboard landscape tonight. I got kinda side-tracked and didnt get to in-call landscape yet. By kinda i mean I got lost in code for a few hours. Will most likely be there tomorrow.


So the keyboard will be in the nightly tonight? Or better yet, any time any of you fix something, it'll be in Rev's nightlies?


----------



## metiCkOne

tb110895 said:


> So the keyboard will be in the nightly tonight? Or better yet, any time any of you fix something, it'll be in Rev's nightlies?


Yep and yep.. Anytime we fix anything they'll be in the main CM4D2 tree. Which means you get all the fixes.


----------



## tb110895

So it looks like the keyboard is still small in landscape. Is it just me or can somebody else confirm?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevNumbers

tb110895 said:


> So it looks like the keyboard is still small in landscape. Is it just me or can somebody else confirm?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Are you running the latest nightly build? If so I'll check when I get home don't wanna flash it while I'm out and about lol


----------



## smccloud

Running 14.1 and I'm not able to install anything from the market web site (visit http://market.android.com on my computer). Says I have no devices


----------



## Redflea

smccloud said:


> Running 14.1 and I'm not able to install anything from the market web site (visit http://market.android.com on my computer). Says I have no devices


Works fine for me - on 14.1, just installed an app from the web android market (market.android.com) on my PC. Found my D2 as compatible device and installed promptly.

Maybe close/re-open your browser and log out/into the market?


----------



## smccloud

Redflea said:


> Works fine for me - on 14.1, just installed an app from the web android market (market.android.com) on my PC. Found my D2 as compatible device and installed promptly.
> 
> Maybe close/re-open your browser and log out/into the market?


Tried that, still a no go. Probably has something to do with the issues I have w/ the market in general. Getting ready to wipe & reload to see if that fixes it


----------



## tb110895

smccloud said:


> Tried that, still a no go. Probably has something to do with the issues I have w/ the market in general. Getting ready to wipe & reload to see if that fixes it


Yesterday I couldn't even get my market app to work. Every download was unsuccessful as soon as it started so it might be the market in general. I just left it alone after like 20 wipes lol


----------



## smccloud

tb110895 said:


> Yesterday I couldn't even get my market app to work. Every download was unsuccessful as soon as it started so it might be the market in general. I just left it alone after like 20 wipes lol


Been doing this for me ever since my last load.


----------



## tb110895

smccloud said:


> Been doing this for me ever since my last load.


The app?


----------



## cobjones

tb110895 said:


> Yesterday I couldn't even get my market app to work. Every download was unsuccessful as soon as it started so it might be the market in general. I just left it alone after like 20 wipes lol


I had that issue, and it was because i did a mass cancel on installations.

I called google, and they told me that the issue would resolve itself eventually. It took me around 20 hours to get it going again.


----------



## smccloud

tb110895 said:


> The app?


Both. Probably because I restored with Titanium Backup. Hopefully my current app list has synced by now so I can just let apps re-install themself on my next load.


----------



## tb110895

smccloud said:


> Both. Probably because I restored with Titanium Backup. Hopefully my current app list has synced by now so I can just let apps re-install themself on my next load.


Its not titanium. I formatted, wiped, reflashed a couple times, rebooted, wiped my SD (That sucked lol), wiped the data for the market, and none of that did anything (at least not to my knowledge because the problem didnt go away). I just set it down figuring maybe google was having issues or my account wasnt reconfiguring right. I let it sit like a half hour and when I tried the market it fixed itself


----------



## tb110895

cobjones said:


> I had that issue, and it was because i did a mass cancel on installations.
> 
> I called google, and they told me that the issue would resolve itself eventually. It took me around 20 hours to get it going again.


Yeah, mine resolved itself too in like 30 mins- 1 hr


----------



## smccloud

tb110895 said:


> Its not titanium. I formatted, wiped, reflashed a couple times, rebooted, wiped my SD (That sucked lol), wiped the data for the market, and none of that did anything (at least not to my knowledge because the problem didnt go away). I just set it down figuring maybe google was having issues or my account wasnt reconfiguring right. I let it sit like a half hour and when I tried the market it fixed itself


Mine's been like this since I installed yesterday (over 24 hours now) so I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## Redflea

These types of market issues are annoying, but I've found, as has been noted, that they have always resolved themselves if I just backed off and tried again later. Smccloud, your 24 hour-long experience w/this is a bit extreme, but hopefully you're just an statistical outlier and things will get resolved soon for you. But I'd stop wiping/reinstalling and let things sit for a while.


----------



## smccloud

Redflea said:


> These types of market issues are annoying, but I've found, as has been noted, that they have always resolved themselves if I just backed off and tried again later. Smccloud, your 24 hour-long experience w/this is a bit extreme, but hopefully you're just an statistical outlier and things will get resolved soon for you. But I'd stop wiping/reinstalling and let things sit for a while.


Just wiped to load the latest "nightly" and now it seems to be working fine. Was something with my install of 14.1.


----------



## RevNumbers

smccloud said:


> Just wiped to load the latest "nightly" and now it seems to be working fine. Was something with my install of 14.1.


lol, then i'm sure you'll be absolutely ecstatic to hear that i'm building another one now to fix the permission on the torch devices ;-)


----------



## smccloud

RevNumbers said:


> lol, then i'm sure you'll be absolutely ecstatic to hear that i'm building another one now to fix the permission on the torch devices ;-)


Yeah, just saw that. Grrrrrr............


----------



## Redflea

Chirp....chirp....chirp....

All I hear is crickets.


----------



## droidmakespwn

Redflea said:


> Chirp....chirp....chirp....
> 
> All I hear is crickets.


Crickets better watch out cuz this team of devs have been squashin every bug they see!


----------



## stonerdroid

yep quiet over here. not a bug but why does the aosp camera have such shitty quality? the only thing i miss from other roms is the blur camera. but thats not gonna make me leave cm. the newest nightly is beautiful. i can't wait till the devs set up a donate link.

the torch even works.

Sent from my cyanogenized DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## oz0ne

Redflea said:


> Chirp....chirp....chirp....
> 
> All I hear is crickets.


But this is good news. I'm having a hard time finding things that haven't already been mentioned. Other than USB issues, the thing frackin' smokes.


----------



## Redflea

droidmakespwn said:


> crickets better watch out cuz this team of devs have been squashin every bug they see!


lol...


----------



## Redflea

stonerdroid said:


> yep quiet over here. not a bug but why does the aosp camera have such shitty quality? the only thing i miss from other roms is the blur camera. but thats not gonna make me leave cm. the newest nightly is beautiful. i can't wait till the devs set up a donate link.
> 
> the torch even works.
> 
> Sent from my cyanogenized DROID2 using Tapatalk


Yup - I'd like the blur camera and blur alarm clock, actually, and the blur social messaging widget.


----------



## RevNumbers

Redflea said:


> Yup - I'd like the blur camera and blur alarm clock, actually, and the blur social messaging widget.


alrighty man... I'm starting to work on getting a blur package together... not sure how far (or even if) I'll get but i'm workin' on it for ya ;-) lol
I figure since we can't commit any of our changes right now, i might as well work on something else (also i'm kind of at a loss for how to fix the remaining bugs, lol)

Rev


----------



## Redflea

RevNumbers said:


> alrighty man... I'm starting to work on getting a blur package together... not sure how far (or even if) I'll get but i'm workin' on it for ya ;-) lol
> I figure since we can't commit any of our changes right now, i might as well work on something else (also i'm kind of at a loss for how to fix the remaining bugs, lol)
> 
> Rev


Woot!  I love a developer who relishes a challenge... ;-)


----------



## smccloud

Figured out my market issue. Just installing Titanium Backup and letting it run a batch operation does it.


----------



## jay

is anyone led notification just going threw all the colors? My individual app settings dont work


----------



## prh

jay said:


> is anyone led notification just going threw all the colors? My individual app settings dont work


I'm having that same issue. I tried rebooting because I thought it might have been related to the settings issue, but that didn't help. I wiped everything before flashing, but I did use tibu, only for some user apps though (since I thought it was ok to do that).

EDIT: The settings displayed would change each time I went in and out of settings, so I should have realized it wasn't related to that old bug. I'm hoping theres an easy fix, because it is driving me crazy. Also, apps that I have set to not use the led are following that, so I would guess it is related to actually controlling the led color instead of the setting, but devs would know better.


----------



## foxdog

RevNumbers said:


> alrighty man... I'm starting to work on getting a blur package together... not sure how far (or even if) I'll get but i'm workin' on it for ya ;-) lol
> I figure since we can't commit any of our changes right now, i might as well work on something else (also i'm kind of at a loss for how to fix the remaining bugs, lol)
> 
> Rev


Man... I would love the blur camera on cm, panoramic mode was/is so cool! I tired a few things but couldn't get it to even show up... not to doubt you(or anyone) but I just don't think its possible. However... I will be watching/hoping  good luck.... While we are talking about it... Wonder how smooth the blur gallery would be on cm4d2 lol


----------



## xust

CM7, build 6-29-2011 flashed properly, no Titanium backup.

While in Cyanogenmod settings, LED notification page, I was looking at it with the keyboard out, then closed the keyboard. settings FC'd on me. (process com.cyanogenmod.cmparts) I can't seem to replicate the issue though. It was my first time in that menu--playing with messaging LED colors  I'm too colorblind to tell the difference between half of these. Blue is VERY blue though.

Ninjaedit?: Turns out all you have to do is set a new application notification up as a new color, then change the screen orientation without backing out.


----------



## RevNumbers

foxdog said:


> Man... I would love the blur camera on cm, panoramic mode was/is so cool! I tired a few things but couldn't get it to even show up... not to doubt you(or anyone) but I just don't think its possible. However... I will be watching/hoping  good luck.... While we are talking about it... Wonder how smooth the blur gallery would be on cm4d2 lol


to tell you the truth... i'm not real sure it's possible either, lol after messing with it for a few hours the solution seems to be eluding me lol
But i'ma keep on keepin' on and see if i can get anywhere with it

"the difficult we do immediately the impossible takes a little longer"

Rev


----------



## MrPib

Quick question about bugs before I take the plunge with my R2-D2.

Has anyone encountered any answering/calling issues with CM7? I can handle some bugs, but not if they involve problems with making or answering calls.

Thanks! Looking forward to being Blur-less!


----------



## smccloud

MrPib said:


> Quick question about bugs before I take the plunge with my R2-D2.
> 
> Has anyone encountered any answering/calling issues with CM7? I can handle some bugs, but not if they involve problems with making or answering calls.
> 
> Thanks! Looking forward to being Blur-less!


Nope, no such issues on my R2D2. YMMV though


----------



## Redflea

No call (incoming or outgoing) that I have seen, or seen reported, for quite a while now (mic wasn't working on very early builds)...calling/receiving has never been an issue. I'm also using Google Voice for international calls and voice-mail, and both work fine.

So you're fine...


----------



## MrPib

Perfect. Thanks for the replies smccloud and Redflea.

Glad to hear about GV as well -- I forgot to ask!


----------



## Redflea

There is also a notification LED issue - appears to cycle through all colors repeatedly when a notification is triggered...may be related to themes, maybe not.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Don't know if anyone else has pointed this out. Bluetooth mic volume is way too low, its unusable. Tried several builds and this seemed to appear somewhere around build 12 or after. Installed the right way. Gotta switch off cm4d2 for now.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevNumbers

gammaxgoblin said:


> Don't know if anyone else has pointed this out. Bluetooth mic volume is way too low, its unusable. Tried several builds and this seemed to appear somewhere around build 12 or after. Installed the right way. Gotta switch off cm4d2 for now.


By bluetooth mic volume... you mean the person on the other end of the phone can't hear you?


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Yup......

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## xust

gammaxgoblin said:


> Yup......
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


I'd check your bluetooth device, or upgrade to a newer build. I'm running the 6-29-2011 nightly, and there aren't any issues with volume for bluetooth.


----------



## havens1515

This is a small bug that I just noticed... when in CyanogenMod Settings -> Interface -> LED Notifications... setting the color of the LED... ALL of the colors seem to be wrong. For example - set color to "Light Blue" then click "Flash test" and the LED shows as Orange. Orange looks like it's Cyan, Cyan looks like it's Magenta, and so on. They are ALL wrong. Again, not a huge issue, just thought I would point it out.

NOTE: before posting this, I tried orange again. It seems if I click "Flash Color" it will be blue, then if I click it again it will be red, then again it's cyan etc. It seems that they are just changing randomly. Also, "Random Colors" (within Advanced Options) is off, so that's not it.

I'm on the 6-29 nightly

EDIT: just read through the DEV thread, seems to only be an issue with a theme applied. I have cyanbread theme right now.


----------



## tnygigles66

The only issue I am having.
Every once in a while my physical keyboard will only do shortcuts. I have to reboot to get it to stop.


----------



## foxdog

I'm having a issue with enabling push notifications, it says registration failed. It also wants me to register for the stable versions when I'm on the nightlies


----------



## Redflea

I'm having intermittent issues w/installing apps from the Market...the symptoms are that I select the app, it starts downloading and either part way through or when the download completes, the status bar notification goes away and nothing happens, no install. Sometimes it can behave like this two, three, four times in a row, and then the install will complete.

Anyone else?


----------



## RevNumbers

Redflea said:


> I'm having intermittent issues w/installing apps from the Market...the symptoms are that I select the app, it starts downloading and either part way through or when the download completes, the status bar notification goes away and nothing happens, no install. Sometimes it can behave like this two, three, four times in a row, and then the install will complete.
> 
> Anyone else?


I've had that issue with other roms but haven't experienced it on CM7... try to get a logcat of it if u can, we'll see if we can track down what's happening 
Sent from my Droid2 running CM7


----------



## Redflea

foxdog said:


> I'm having a issue with enabling push notifications, it says registration failed. It also wants me to register for the stable versions when I'm on the nightlies


You're talking about ROM Manager? Need more details for devs to understand what you're reporting.


----------



## foxdog

Redflea said:


> You're talking about ROM Manager? Need more details for devs to understand what you're reporting.


Cyanogenmod settings, system, update notifications


----------



## Aegis

USB seems to be flat out not working on cm_droid2_full-1 for me. I've had a couple of reboots when plugging the phone in, and every other time it will sit there and just not connect. Has anyone else had this problem? Worst case I'll re-sbf/install and see if that fixes it


----------



## foxdog

Aegis said:


> USB seems to be flat out not working on cm_droid2_full-1 for me. I've had a couple of reboots when plugging the phone in, and every other time it will sit there and just not connect. Has anyone else had this problem? Worst case I'll re-sbf/install and see if that fixes it


Did you try unplugging it and plugging it back in a second time? That is what I hafta do


----------



## foxdog

foxdog said:


> I'm having a issue with enabling push notifications, it says registration failed. It also wants me to register for the stable versions when I'm on the nightlies


I don't know if this is a bug or just not set up yet, not set up is my guess


----------



## Redflea

foxdog said:


> Did you try unplugging it and plugging it back in a second time? That is what I hafta do


Yup. That is a known issue - for USB to connect to charge/mount SD card, plug-unplug-plug.


----------



## Redflea

foxdog said:



> Cyanogenmod settings, system, update notifications


Thanks...yup, same here, registration fails.

Rev - something else to put on the list.


----------



## Redflea

RevNumbers said:


> I've had that issue with other roms but haven't experienced it on CM7... try to get a logcat of it if u can, we'll see if we can track down what's happening
> Sent from my Droid2 running CM7


Of course since I've posted it's worked fine on three updates in a row from the market. LOL...I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## foxdog

Redflea said:


> Thanks...yup, same here, registration fails.
> 
> Rev - something else to put on the list.


I've heard your supported to be able to register for either nightly, stable or both but on my d1, it would only let you register for what your running. I can no longer check my d1 tho because its broken. Also please take note that I'm on the official nightlies and the notification settings only have stable to register for.


----------



## Aegis

No, i can plug the phone in as many times as I want, it just won't connect :| I'll re-sbf and reflash it though see what happens.


----------



## Redflea

Aegis said:


> No, i can plug the phone in as many times as I want, it just won't connect :| I'll re-sbf and reflash it though see what happens.


Yup - though I would try another cable/usb port before going through the re-SBF/load, etc. 

That should fix it, USB has been working well (w/plug/unplug/plug) for quite a while now...


----------



## jelleephish

The one problem I find consistently giving me trouble is wifi. Its like it acts like the connection is dead after using it for awhile and its happened in different locations with different connections so I know its not just mine at home.


----------



## foxdog

jelleephish said:


> The one problem I find consistently giving me trouble is wifi. Its like it acts like the connection is dead after using it for awhile and its happened in different locations with different connections so I know its not just mine at home.


Me too, wasn't sure if it was just me or not


----------



## stonerdroid

foxdog said:


> Me too, wasn't sure if it was just me or not


me to... i just disable then enable it and it's fine for a few hours. when it does that it's also showing poor signal even though I'm sitting right next to my router...

droid2 - cm7 unofficial nightlies | i only post when i'm stoned. which is mostly.


----------



## Redflea

I have had that happen once so far, similar situation, sitting literally 3 feet from my router and showed extremely low signal strength - turned wifi off/on and OK again. Just happened once so far...

If you guys can capture a logcat the next time it happens that would really help the Devs look into this.


----------



## stonerdroid

Redflea said:


> I have had that happen once so far, similar situation, sitting literally 3 feet from my router and showed extremely low signal strength - turned wifi off/on and OK again. Just happened once so far...
> 
> If you guys can capture a logcat the next time it happens that would really help the Devs look into this.


I will but it apparently changed it's mind and decided to work but when it does i'll post a logcat.

droid2 - cm7 unofficial nightlies | i only post when i'm stoned. which is mostly.


----------



## phoenixus

Can someone look into the issue of the hardware keyboard doubling letters?

I don't think it's an issue specific to CM7 as this was happening to me even on the stock rom. However, I don't think it's a hardware problem either because I've seen multiple reports of it around the net.

Basically, at random times when typing on the h/w keyboard, letters are doubled. For example, a sentence may come out like this:

Foor some reaasonn my keyybboard is doublling letterrs andd it suckks..

Anyone have any ideas? I've tried messing with all of the keyboard settings but nothing fixes it. It started back when I flashed the gingerbread leak when it was first released, but the issue has stayed around even after I SBF'd back to stock.


----------



## havens1515

Redflea said:


> I have had that happen once so far, similar situation, sitting literally 3 feet from my router and showed extremely low signal strength - turned wifi off/on and OK again. Just happened once so far...
> 
> If you guys can capture a logcat the next time it happens that would really help the Devs look into this.


I had that issue this weekend at my mom's house... literally sitting right next to her router and it didn't find the connection. Played with the wifi (turning it on and off a few times) and it finally worked. I'm kinda noob at this stuff, but how do I get a logcat?


----------



## j4ym4n

First post here... digging the board. Recently installed the cdma_droid2_full1 and have been doing the nightly updates. Currently on cm7.1 nightly build 5 (Droid2). Anyone experienced the issue where the landscape mode doesn't display correctly, when using the phone to either dial or accept a call? If I have my phone in the car dock, the Call button brings up the phone with no numbers and all calls in landscape show graphics on top of one another. Not sure how else to post this but thought I should mention it as no one else has done so regarding this issue.

Other than that, this mod is pretty friggin' sweet. Looking forward to updates!


----------



## tb110895

j4ym4n said:


> First post here... digging the board. Recently installed the cdma_droid2_full1 and have been doing the nightly updates. Currently on cm7 nightly build 5 (Droid2). Anyone experienced the issue where the landscape mode doesn't display correctly, when using the phone to either dial or accept a call?
> 
> Other than that, this mod is pretty friggin' sweet. Looking forward to updates!


Known issue


----------



## tb110895

phoenixus said:


> Can someone look into the issue of the hardware keyboard doubling letters?
> 
> I don't think it's an issue specific to CM7 as this was happening to me even on the stock rom. However, I don't think it's a hardware problem either because I've seen multiple reports of it around the net.
> 
> Basically, at random times when typing on the h/w keyboard, letters are doubled. For example, a sentence may come out like this:
> 
> Foor some reaasonn my keyybboard is doublling letterrs andd it suckks..
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? I've tried messing with all of the keyboard settings but nothing fixes it. It started back when I flashed the gingerbread leak when it was first released, but the issue has stayed around even after I SBF'd back to stock.


That's a known issue with the hardware of the keyboard. It's not the ROM or a software issue, especially after an SBF. Mine does it, my dad's doesnt. We both were on the leak and both are on CM7 now. Its your hardware bud


----------



## phoenixus

tb110895 said:


> That's a known issue with the hardware of the keyboard. It's not the ROM or a software issue, especially after an SBF. Mine does it, my dad's doesnt. We both were on the leak and both are on CM7 now. Its your hardware bud


Sad face. I'm still under warranty, but doubt I could swap it out since I've rooted and whatnot. Also, I hate, HATE, Verizon's "we give you a refurbished phone" policy. I think it's absolutely BS that if my $500 phone messes up and it's a known default, the only thing I'm entitled to is another broken phone that was "fixed"


----------



## tb110895

phoenixus said:


> Sad face. I'm still under warranty, but doubt I could swap it out since I've rooted and whatnot. Also, I hate, HATE, Verizon's "we give you a refurbished phone" policy. I think it's absolutely BS that if my $500 phone messes up and it's a known default, the only thing I'm entitled to is another broken phone that was "fixed"


I HATE their policy on CLNR phones. It is BS that I get somebody elses crap they returned. In the beginning when I first got my D2, didn't root it or anything, I had the doubling letters problem with my O key. My Z key also failed completely. I took it back and long story short, I went though 7 replacements with all different problems before my dad got mad (I'm 15) and wrote an email to one of the higher up employees. (CEO maybe, idk). The guy called my dad back, apologized, and said my brand new phone would be here the next day. I get a couple doubling letters from time to time but that's not enough to make me go through that again. Sometimes it fixes itself for a little while then sometimes the doubling gets worse. I also don't think VZW throughly checks their returned devices like they should. They probably just check for damage on the outside of the phone, wipe it, and repackage it.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tnygigles66

Not sure if this is a bug, but anytime I try to install a zip from sdcard in recovery I need to toggle "check verification" to disable to get it to install. Anything else results a permissions error. Anybody know how to fix this?


----------



## Redflea

Never had to do that - you mean w/the nigthly builds? you're using "install zip from sd card" option, right?


----------



## tnygigles66

Redflea said:


> Never had to do that - you mean w/the nigthly builds? you're using "install zip from sd card" option, right?


It's doesn't matter if I use rom manager and install it after it downloads, reboot recovery, or install from sdcard.


----------



## Redflea

Don't remember seeing that...sorry, can't help. You might want to google around a bit on it. You shouldn't need to do anything like that to install nightlies.


----------



## tnygigles66

k. I'm getting when install from sdcard is used in rom manager:
Verifying package update...
E: failed to seek in /cache/update.zip (invalid argument)
E: signature verification failed 
Install aborted

edit 1:It's only happening with cm7 though and no other roms.

edit 2: apparently it's not happening from within recovery, just from rom manager


----------



## Redflea

tnygigles66 said:


> k. I'm getting when install from sdcard is used in rom manager:
> Verifying package update...
> E: failed to seek in /cache/update.zip (invalid argument)
> E: signature verification failed
> Install aborted
> 
> edit 1:It's only happening with cm7 though and no other roms.
> 
> edit 2: apparently it's not happening from within recovery, just from rom manager


Interesting...just tried it, install ROM from SD card from ROM Manager, booted into recovery:

- Finding update package
- Installing update package
- Installing update...

Looks like it's working fine.

You might want to uninstall/reinstall ROM manager...also, ensure you're on the most current version of ROM Manager, the one that ships w/CM isn't the most current.


----------



## tnygigles66

Think I got it fixed! just reflashed colockwork recovery from rom manager and all seems well. What is the current clockwork? I have v2.5.0.8 installed


----------



## Redflea

That's the most current...and that was going to be my next suggestion.


----------



## dinofan01

Okay I'm having a bigger problem with my CM7 installed droid 2. I install (afaik) perfectly, get the rom running fine, and randomly when I shut the phone off, it gets stuck at the boot logo. There is nothing I can do to get past it. All methods I find to boot into clockwork fail. The only thing I can do is get to stock recovery. Deleting cache does nothing, factory reset does nothing, and I'm forced to sbf and repeat the cycle. For now I reverted to liberty till I can get a fix. Does anyone have a solution for me? Is this a bug or is there possibly I'm doing something wrong? The only thing I can think of is maybe I'm doing soemthing wrong with clockwork. Ive just been instaklling it as an apk and just became aware of pushing it through adb. Thank you for any advice.


----------



## mingaldrichgan

dinofan01 said:


> Okay I'm having a bigger problem with my CM7 installed droid 2. I install (afaik) perfectly, get the rom running fine, and randomly when I shut the phone off, it gets stuck at the boot logo. There is nothing I can do to get past it. All methods I find to boot into clockwork fail. The only thing I can do is get to stock recovery. Deleting cache does nothing, factory reset does nothing, and I'm forced to sbf and repeat the cycle. For now I reverted to liberty till I can get a fix. Does anyone have a solution for me? Is this a bug or is there possibly I'm doing something wrong? The only thing I can think of is maybe I'm doing soemthing wrong with clockwork. Ive just been instaklling it as an apk and just became aware of pushing it through adb. Thank you for any advice.


Did you install Clockwork using Droid 2 Bootstrap? You're supposed to use ROM Manager while on CM7.


----------



## dinofan01

mingaldrichgan said:


> Did you install Clockwork using Droid 2 Bootstrap? You're supposed to use ROM Manager while on CM7.


I believe so? I installed the droid 2 bootstrap recovery apk. Click the first button, get the okay, and then the second button to get into clockwork. The names of the buttons eludes me right now.


----------



## mingaldrichgan

dinofan01 said:


> I believe so? I installed the droid 2 bootstrap recovery apk. Click the first button, get the okay, and then the second button to get into clockwork. The names of the buttons eludes me right now.


Like I said, you're supposed to use ROM Manager while on CM7, not Droid 2 Bootstrap. That's why you're having prroblems.


----------



## dinofan01

mingaldrichgan said:


> Like I said, you're supposed to use ROM Manager while on CM7, not Droid 2 Bootstrap. That's why you're having prroblems.


so youre saying when I usually rebooted into clockwork with most roms, I instead use rom manager to that? If I have this problem again where I cant get past the logo is there anything I can do beside sbf again?


----------



## tb110895

dinofan01 said:


> so youre saying when I usually rebooted into clockwork with most roms, I instead use rom manager to that? If I have this problem again where I cant get past the logo is there anything I can do beside sbf again?


Once you are on CM7, you CANNOT use droid 2 bootstrapper! You have to sbf again pal. The bootstrapper ruins the 2nd-init process. To get into recovery just hold the power button, press reboot and select recovery

EDIT: Could you be more clear on your situation? You used the bootstrapper after booting into CM7?, or are you just saying that's how you got on CM7?


----------



## dinofan01

I think things are clear for me now! thanks!

well both really. I used bootstrap to get cm7 and then I use it again to *try* to make a backup and what not. Well thats at least what happened the last time. I tried to boot into recovery via bootstrap but got stuck on the logo. My question though was say I shut my phone off and its getting stuck at the logo again. I use to be able to hold x at startup and then some other crap to get to recovery. Any other way to do this now that im using rom manager?


----------



## tb110895

dinofan01 said:


> I think things are clear for me now! thanks!
> 
> well both really. I used bootstrap to get cm7 and then I use it again to *try* to make a backup and what not. Well thats at least what happened the last time. I tried to boot into recovery via bootstrap but got stuck on the logo. My question though was say I shut my phone off and its getting stuck at the logo again. I use to be able to hold x at startup and then some other crap to get to recovery. Any other way to do this now that im using rom manager?


You can still hold X to get into stock recovery, you just cant use bootstrapper. You don't even have to use rom manager. Just hold the power button > reboot > Select recovery and it does the same thing as the bootstrapper. If you aren't using bootstrapper to get into recovery, you shouldnt get stuck at the M logo


----------



## Redflea

As tb110895 notes: Once you are on CM7, you CANNOT use droid 2 bootstrapper!

Once you have CM loaded, you get into Recovery in two ways:

1. From ROM Manager
2. From the power menu (long press on power button) - select reboot, and select Recovery

Do not re-install bootstrapper after installing CM7 - you don't need it and must not use it.  That is the root of your problems.


----------



## dinofan01

and its still the same clockwork right? I can still make my backups and install zips the same way I'm use to?

and thanks both of you guys! I was seriously bummed having to ditch cm7! haha


----------



## Redflea

Exactly the same as before, just how you launch it changes.

Good catch, tb...you figured the mystery out. 

Maybe you (tb) should update your CM7 Tips post with CM7 "don'ts" like this...


----------



## tb110895

dinofan01 said:


> and its still the same clockwork right? I can still make my backups and install zips the same way I'm use to?


Its clockwork. The same little green menu you're used to


----------



## tb110895

Redflea said:


> Exactly the same as before, just how you launch it changes.
> 
> Good catch, tb...you figured the mystery out.
> 
> Maybe you (tb) should update your CM7 Tips post with CM7 "don'ts" like this...


I didn't figure it out. This guy here did. Credit him-



mingaldrichgan said:


> Like I said, you're supposed to use ROM Manager while on CM7, not Droid 2 Bootstrap. That's why you're having prroblems.


And yep, gonna update my post now with big red letters lol


----------



## dinofan01

Please do! Ive seen a few instances of ppl having this problem apparently. Most of us Droid 2/X owners are unaware since we've been stuck with workarounds. CM7 is so different to a lot of us!


----------



## tb110895

Done! *Big Enough?*  I also added your auto brightness tutorial, Redflea. And yeah, especially if this is their first android phone!


----------



## DryZebra

With the newest nightly, using tap to focus breaks the zoom for the camera.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevNumbers

DryZebra said:


> With the newest nightly, using tap to focus breaks the zoom for the camera.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


you're absolutely right 

Rev


----------



## Redflea

RevNumbers said:


> you're absolutely right
> 
> Rev


I guess for now we choose between tap focus and zoom. ;-) I haven't used zoom on the camera much, prefer to "zoom/crop" the saved file if desired, since the on-camera zoom AFAIK is digital zoom only, not optical zoom, so you're dropping pixels/resolution either way.


----------



## mingaldrichgan

Has anyone else tried using a /etc/custom_backup_list.txt to keep selected /system files when flashing nightlies? It isn't working for me.


----------



## foxdog

mingaldrichgan said:


> Has anyone else tried using a /etc/custom_backup_list.txt to keep selected /system files when flashing nightlies? It isn't working for me.


yes, it works fine for me. what does yours look like and are you using rom manager?


----------



## foxdog

I am getting very tired of settings getting borked when I turn wifi on! I hafta reboot to get it to connect, then other settings quit taking effect. when I turn wifi off, I get the 3g icon back but no internet until I reboot


----------



## mingaldrichgan

foxdog said:


> yes, it works fine for me. what does yours look like and are you using rom manager?


Mine looks like this:



Code:


<br />
app/at.itagents.ta.apk<br />
etc/at.itagents.ta.backup.enc<br />
media/audio/notifications/Alarmed_Sputter.ogg<br />
media/audio/notifications/Assorted_Phrases.ogg<br />
media/audio/notifications/Building_Excitement.ogg<br />
media/audio/notifications/Cautious_Whistle.ogg<br />
media/audio/notifications/Happy_Agreement.ogg<br />
media/audio/notifications/Impatient_Whine.ogg<br />
media/audio/notifications/Scream.ogg<br />
media/audio/notifications/Sing-Song_Response.ogg<br />
media/audio/notifications/Spunky_Attitude.ogg<br />
media/audio/notifications/Testy_Outburst.ogg<br />
media/audio/ringtones/Urgent_Warning.ogg<br />
media/audio/ringtones/Alarmed_Sputter.ogg<br />
media/audio/ringtones/Assorted_Phrases.ogg<br />
media/audio/ringtones/Building_Excitement.ogg<br />
media/audio/ringtones/Cautious_Whistle.ogg<br />
media/audio/ringtones/Happy_Agreement.ogg<br />
media/audio/ringtones/Impatient_Whine.ogg<br />
media/audio/ringtones/Scream.ogg<br />
media/audio/ringtones/Sing-Song_Response.ogg<br />
media/audio/ringtones/Spunky_Attitude.ogg<br />
media/audio/ringtones/Testy_Outburst.ogg<br />
media/audio/ringtones/Urgent_Warning.ogg<br />

And yes, I'm using ROM Manager.


----------



## foxdog

try putting a / at the beginning of each one. so each one would look like this

/app/
/media/

Edit: gapps are auto restoring for you? or are you installing them each time you update?


----------



## mingaldrichgan

foxdog said:


> try putting a / at the beginning of each one. so each one would look like this
> 
> /app/
> /media/
> 
> Edit: gapps are auto restoring for you? or are you installing them each time you update?


I tried it both with and without initial slashes, and it didn't work either way.

I'm checking the option in ROM Manager to install Google Apps each time I download and flash a new nightly.


----------



## foxdog

mingaldrichgan said:


> I tried it both with and without initial slashes, and it didn't work either way.
> 
> I'm checking the option in ROM Manager to install Google Apps each time I download and flash a new nightly.


rom manager is preventing cm's updater script from running correctly. when the rom is done downloading, hit cancel then go to rom managers "install from from sd card" option (or you can install it from the recovery). this way, you dont need to install gapps again (they will be automatically backed up/restored) along with whatever you have on your list. each line on your list needs to start with a / because /systemapp/ isnt a direcitory but /system/app/ is and that is how the list works.

nightlies downloaded via rom manager should be in /sdcard/clockworkmod/download/download.cyanogenmod.com/get/

Edit: I'm not saying people shouldn't use rom manager, I'm just saying that if you want the updater script to work properly then either use rom managers "install rom from sdcard" or recovery. Don't finish the process through rom managers "download rom" section


----------



## Redflea

foxdog said:


> I am getting very tired of settings getting borked when I turn wifi on! I hafta reboot to get it to connect, then other settings quit taking effect. when I turn wifi off, I get the 3g icon back but no internet until I reboot


What settings - you mean wifi settings, or ?

Never seen anything like that...only issue I've had w/wifi is two times I've had my connection go to lowest quality when sitting a couple feet from my router - wifi off/on resolved that immediately.

I don't remember any other posts w/this issue...have you tried it w/out restoring data/settings, that could be your issue.


----------



## foxdog

When I turn wifi on and connect to my router I cannot connect to google's servers until I reboot. When it boot's back up (with wifi still on) it connects to googles servers fine but things like auto rotate will not stay as I set them. then if I turn wifi off, the 3g icon comes back but I have no internet until I reboot. When it boots back up... Auto rotate stays changed when I change it...

I hope that makes sense, I think people usually understand what I'm trying to say


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox

foxdog said:


> When I turn wifi on and connect to my router I cannot connect to google's servers until I reboot. When it boot's back up (with wifi still on) it connects to googles servers fine but things like auto rotate will not stay as I set them. then if I turn wifi off, the 3g icon comes back but I have no internet until I reboot. When it boots back up... Auto rotate stays changed when I change it...
> 
> I hope that makes sense, I think people usually understand what I'm trying to say


Did you use Titanium Backup?

I hear that TiBu and CM7 aren't playing nice these days.


----------



## foxdog

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> Did you use Titanium Backup?
> 
> I hear that TiBu and CM7 aren't playing nice these days.


Not in several weeks. It usually does cause problems. Mostly specific things you restore. Regardless... I wasn't having these issues several builds ago


----------



## Redflea

From what I've seen watching posts on this ROM, those symptoms are very unusual and don't sound like a general issue w/the ROM...if I was in your shoes I'd start the clean-up dance:

1. Wipe all caches and see if it persists
2. Wipe data/factory reset and see if it persists
3. SBF and start over...

You will likely spend a lot more time trying to figure out what went wrong than it would to do the steps above.

I also would not restore any data initially - use the ROM and see if you have the same issues or not. Make a nandroid backup, then do your normal process to restore any apps/data you typically restore and see if you then get the issue...you'll need a step-by-step, one variable at a time approach if you want to figure out what's fubaring your setup.


----------



## phoenixus

Is it possible that the 1% increments have an adverse affect on battery life? I was running Revs unofficial from 6/28 and had horrible battery life (I did recalibrate). My battery would go from fully charged down to 60% just sitting on my nightstand while I slept. I would leave my phone So today I flashed to the official build 6 and it has been much better.

The only thing different now is that I am using the system theme instead of Cyanbread, and no 1% increments. I also didn't have any crazy battery eating apps running...it was either display or android OS at the top of the list.

I suppose it could also be that my phone charged while on my dock at work. Maybe there is something going on with the phone recognizing and charging properly from the dock? I'll test it more this weekend since my dock is only at work.


----------



## spleebie

mingaldrichgan said:


> Mine looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> app/at.itagents.ta.apk<br />
> etc/at.itagents.ta.backup.enc<br />
> media/audio/notifications/Alarmed_Sputter.ogg<br />
> media/audio/notifications/Assorted_Phrases.ogg<br />
> media/audio/notifications/Building_Excitement.ogg<br />
> media/audio/notifications/Cautious_Whistle.ogg<br />
> media/audio/notifications/Happy_Agreement.ogg<br />
> media/audio/notifications/Impatient_Whine.ogg<br />
> media/audio/notifications/Scream.ogg<br />
> media/audio/notifications/Sing-Song_Response.ogg<br />
> media/audio/notifications/Spunky_Attitude.ogg<br />
> media/audio/notifications/Testy_Outburst.ogg<br />
> media/audio/ringtones/Urgent_Warning.ogg<br />
> media/audio/ringtones/Alarmed_Sputter.ogg<br />
> media/audio/ringtones/Assorted_Phrases.ogg<br />
> media/audio/ringtones/Building_Excitement.ogg<br />
> media/audio/ringtones/Cautious_Whistle.ogg<br />
> media/audio/ringtones/Happy_Agreement.ogg<br />
> media/audio/ringtones/Impatient_Whine.ogg<br />
> media/audio/ringtones/Scream.ogg<br />
> media/audio/ringtones/Sing-Song_Response.ogg<br />
> media/audio/ringtones/Spunky_Attitude.ogg<br />
> media/audio/ringtones/Testy_Outburst.ogg<br />
> media/audio/ringtones/Urgent_Warning.ogg<br />
> 
> And yes, I'm using ROM Manager.


What I do for this is just keep my R2D2 ringtones in /sdcard/media/audio/notifications. I occasionally have issues when mounting the SD card for usb access (which I totally understand causing issues), but I mount it so seldom that it's not really a problem, and I don't have to restore them after each /system wipe.


----------



## foxdog

Redflea said:


> 3. SBF and start over...


Did it for me, only issue now is I don't have hardly any apps I can choose custom led's for now 

Edit: just figured or how they do that


----------



## Redflea

foxdog said:


> Did it for me, only issue now is I don't have hardly any apps I can choose custom led's for now
> 
> Edit: just figured or how they do that


LOL...where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## foxdog

and a day later... the problem comes back.... :erm (1):


----------



## foxdog

Wiping dalvik cache and fixing permissions seemed to have fixed it tho  I just wish I could figure out this custom led thing a little better now


----------



## foxdog

What apps are in the custom led settings for everyone? I had a bunch now I only have a few
View attachment 414


----------



## foxdog

So now that this is mostly stable, has everyone bailed on this thread?

When I turn wifi on and connect, I'm not able to connect some/most apps to the internet

Edit: seems like its only doing it sometimes, rebooting fixed it. I'll get a logcat if anyone is interested next time it happens

Edit: nice... Now my autoroute is borked again....

I think these issues are related to having more than one wifi access point saved


----------



## foxdog

i find it hard to believe that i am the only one that has these issues...


----------



## Redflea

I have multiple access points saved, haven't had similar issues...are you on the most recent nightly?

It is possible it's your router...I had to change one router that connected to other devices fine but just would not hold a connection w/my Droid.


----------



## CyDetrakD

i have a total of eight access points and its fine works like a charm. Then again i also wipe data and cache between nightlies and restore with mybackup pro.


----------



## foxdog

Thank you guys for feedback. If you could do me a favor... Connect to wifi and then reboot (so your phone connects to wifi on its own when it boots up) then go into settings, display and change auto rotate and then back out, then go back and see if auto rotate is what you changed it to.

Just the other day I sbf's, wiped, formatted, wiped, installed, didn't restore with anything like titanium and generally quit screwing with stuff and everything was working awesome and.... I swear there is some bug somewhere that is giving me all kinds of shit and its diving me crazy!


----------



## havens1515

foxdog said:


> i find it hard to believe that i am the only one that has these issues...


I'm having issues with my wifi too, but more that it takes forever to connect. Even when I am sitting directly next to my router it takes a few minutes to connect. I went into the wifi settings to try to connect manually, and it said that it was out of range.


----------



## Redflea

foxdog said:


> Thank you guys for feedback. If you could do me a favor... Connect to wifi and then reboot (so your phone connects to wifi on its own when it boots up) then go into settings, display and change auto rotate and then back out, then go back and see if auto rotate is what you changed it to.


Yup - works fine for me. Did this the other night, and just now again (on nightly 10) and auto-rotate setting sticks after above steps.


----------



## MonteCarlo97Z

sysctl config settings arent sticking after reboot.. any ideas?


----------



## foxdog

Finally got things working properly... For now lol all except the custom led settings, still only have 6 things


----------



## droidmakespwn

Maybe a bug with rom manager but any time I try to use it to install zip from in phone app I get a signature verification fail. Also my battery dips from 15-5 almost instantly. Ex 17-16-15-5-4-3-2-1 dead.


----------



## foxdog

Anyone able to send/receive pics when connected to wifi? I know you can't do it exclusivly on wifi and when I go to send one, my 3g pops out but it does not send (the up/down shows data isn't doing anything) then 3g icon goes away without pic being sent


----------



## foxdog

This is such crap! The same issues!!! All over again! screw this phone and this broken ass rom!


----------



## droidmakespwn

Def seems like your hardware because none of these things are happening to me, and I browsed through the forum and noticed you having a lot more problems than anyone else. I use cm7 as a daily driver and have no crazy issues.


----------



## foxdog

droidmakespwn said:


> Def seems like your hardware because none of these things are happening to me, and I browsed through the forum and noticed you having a lot more problems than anyone else. I use cm7 as a daily driver and have no crazy issues.


I think if it were hardware it would never work rather than work when it feels like it. something is locking me or of the settings and I seem to notice it when I wanna use wifi


----------



## droidmakespwn

Sorry if you already answered this but you tried a wipe data/cache install without activating your normal google account(bc that can sync settings) also what version are you on?


----------



## Redflea

droidmakespwn said:


> Maybe a bug with rom manager but any time I try to use it to install zip from in phone app I get a signature verification fail. Also my battery dips from 15-5 almost instantly. Ex 17-16-15-5-4-3-2-1 dead.


From another CM/ROM Manager user:

"I was having issues with invalid signature via clockwork recovery. I solved it by going into rom manager and re-installing clockwork recovery from there."


----------



## foxdog

Humm... Google accounts do sync settings don't they.... Thanks for the tip, I'll try it tomorrow. Currently on build 11. I was compiling myself and thought their might be some issue with my local source so I thought I'd give a official nightly build a run.

I wonder if theirs a way to have it sync my apps and not settings. Anyone know what all it does sync? I know wallpaper, wifi settings and bookmarks for sure.


----------



## Redflea

foxdog said:


> I think if it were hardware it would never work rather than work when it feels like it. something is locking me or of the settings and I seem to notice it when I wanna use wifi


I also haven't seen posts from anyone else w/the same types of persistent issues. I think you've already done the SBF back and reload and avoid using backup programs to restore things...if you're still having issues, intermittent problems could indicate HW that is failing but not quite toast yet.

Have you tried running another ROM for a few days to see if you can reproduce the issues?

Might be time (as you seem to feel) to move on...


----------



## foxdog

I apologize if I offended anyone. I'm mostly venting and hoping for tips. CyanogenMod is where its at in my opinion. I really think something is not loading properly when I start my phone but it could very well be hardware failing, I do tend to use my electronics to a max.


----------



## Redflea

No offense taken...the issues you've been experiencing would be very frustrating for anyone...


----------



## havens1515

droidmakespwn said:


> Maybe a bug with rom manager but any time I try to use it to install zip from in phone app I get a signature verification fail. Also my battery dips from 15-5 almost instantly. Ex 17-16-15-5-4-3-2-1 dead.


I have seen the same thing with the battery, I though it was just me!

I was out at a local festival/concert Friday night, and a friend was supposed to meet me. I was texting her and my phone was at 17%, so I figured it would be fine until she got there. Like 5 mins later, it said 4%! Unfortunately, my phone died before she even got there so I never ended up finding her.

That was the second time I had seen it do something like that. It happened to me one of my first few days on CM7. If you ask me, I think this ROM does something weird with the battery, and it might not even actually be charging fully. It charges WAY faster than any other ROM, and I wouldn't think the ROM should have any affect on how fast it charges. The only thing that may affect how fast the battery charges is if you're using the phone while it's charging. But CM7 charges my phone faster than it has ever charged even with the phone fully off.


----------



## Redflea

I had an odd experience today along those lines in the other direction...was a 80% when I left for work. Put the phone on the car dock (insert/remove/insert to get past the usb charging issue) and got to work about 8 minutes later and the phone was at 100%. This is w/the screen on the whole time, and me (shame!) reading some email on it while sitting for a minute at one stoplight.

Just seemed oddly too fast to charge up from 80 to 100 that quick w/the screen on and some use. Same question - was I not really down to 80, or did I not really charge up fully?

Last night I wiped dalvik cache, regular cache, and battery stats, and use Battery Calibration app to recalibrate. So things should have been pretty clean...


----------



## never0101

Hey folks, just registered. Havent had a chance to read through the entire 30 page thread, so if this has been discussed, or even fixed, i apologize. I'm running the build from 7/5/11, havent had a chance to upgrade to a newer nightly yet. It seems there is a bug in the way power is handled, while on Media Dock. I use the dock as my alarm clock, it will charge fine, but i'll wake up in the morning at anywhere from 50-70% remaining battery, not full. It almost seems as if it charges, then once its full it doesnt run off AC power, it just sucks the battery back down? If this has been fixed in a newer build, i'll just have to reflash to the latest. Thanks!


----------



## havens1515

never0101 said:


> Hey folks, just registered. Havent had a chance to read through the entire 30 page thread, so if this has been discussed, or even fixed, i apologize. I'm running the build from 7/5/11, havent had a chance to upgrade to a newer nightly yet. It seems there is a bug in the way power is handled, while on Media Dock. I use the dock as my alarm clock, it will charge fine, but i'll wake up in the morning at anywhere from 50-70% remaining battery, not full. It almost seems as if it charges, then once its full it doesnt run off AC power, it just sucks the battery back down? If this has been fixed in a newer build, i'll just have to reflash to the latest. Thanks!


That may be a problem with the usb connection. You may need to plug/unplug/plug to get it to charge or connect to USB correctly. Make sure that it's actually charging before going to bed tonight, and see if you have the same issue. I use the dock as my alarm clock too, and have no problems right now (I'm on 7/10/11 build)


----------



## havens1515

Redflea said:


> I had an odd experience today along those lines in the other direction...was a 80% when I left for work. Put the phone on the car dock (insert/remove/insert to get past the usb charging issue) and got to work about 8 minutes later and the phone was at 100%. This is w/the screen on the whole time, and me (shame!) reading some email on it while sitting for a minute at one stoplight.
> 
> Just seemed oddly too fast to charge up from 80 to 100 that quick w/the screen on and some use. Same question - was I not really down to 80, or did I not really charge up fully?
> 
> Last night I wiped dalvik cache, regular cache, and battery stats, and use Battery Calibration app to recalibrate. So things should have been pretty clean...


That's what I was trying to say at the end of my post there... I don't think the phone is truly charging fully. It charges WAY too fast to have a full charge. And maybe the two things are related somehow: not charging fully and going from 15% down to 5%.


----------



## Redflea

Yeah...given the other issue (which I've just seen after hearing about it above) that the charging light doesn't seem to show when you're >95, so you have to wonder what's happening at that point.


----------



## droidmakespwn

Anyone elses google music beta force close every time you try and stream any song?


----------



## RevNumbers

one of the odd things i remember from stock rom is even though it used 10% battery increments it still would tell you when you hit 15% and 5%... so i'm wondering if there's something odd about the charge_counter or capacity devices that won't allow for anything between those 2 intervals... i'm digging through source looking for a couple things... i'll post back in a few

EDIT:
OK, this is strange, there's no source implementation for the charge light? or if there is it's called something other than "charge*light" lol

Rev


----------



## havens1515

RevNumbers said:


> one of the odd things i remember from stock rom is even though it used 10% battery increments it still would tell you when you hit 15% and 5%... so i'm wondering if there's something odd about the charge_counter or capacity devices that won't allow for anything between those 2 intervals... i'm digging through source looking for a couple things... i'll post back in a few
> 
> EDIT:
> OK, this is strange, there's no source implementation for the charge light? or if there is it's called something other than "charge*light" lol
> 
> Rev


I see where you're thinking with the battery % thing, but it goes from 15%-5% in no time at all. I could see if it sat at 15% for like 30 minutes or an hour or something before going down to 5%, but it takes no time to go from 16 to 15 to 5. Like I said in a previous post... I went from 17% down to 4% in literally probably 10 minutes or less.


----------



## tnygigles66

droidmakespwn said:


> Anyone elses google music beta force close every time you try and stream any song?


 I noticed in certain situations google music will force close when trying to play a song it's trying to cache or download. take a look and see what your offline cache/download settings are. if you are having the same scenerio i was then it's a google bug and not cm7


----------



## tb110895

"droidmakespwn said:


> Anyone elses google music beta force close every time you try and stream any song?


My music beta works fine

Sent From My DROID2 Running CM7


----------



## foxdog

So my wifi/auto rotate issue I have been freaking out about.... If I give it an extra minute or so to boot up before unlocking the phone... No issues at all


----------



## Redflea

Love it when a happy ending occurs...that's great news.


----------



## never0101

guess i'll update real quick... i installed the latest rev numbers nightly, and (at least the one time ive tried it) it charged in the dock overnight and when i took it off the dock was still at 100%..also it seems the notification LED that used to cycle through all colors no matter what my setting is working properly too! Thanks =D


----------



## havens1515

Is anyone else having a problem with Handcent crashing in 7/14 nightly? It doesn't force close, but when I'm composing a message it goes back to the main screen. It worked fine on the 7/10 build I was running. I'm rebooting now to see if that fixes it. if I still have an issue, I may need to wipe data (since I haven't done that in quite a few builds)

EDIT: reboot seems to have fixed it.


----------



## jimmysdg

RevNumbers said:


> one of the odd things i remember from stock rom is even though it used 10% battery increments it still would tell you when you hit 15% and 5%... so i'm wondering if there's something odd about the charge_counter or capacity devices that won't allow for anything between those 2 intervals... i'm digging through source looking for a couple things... i'll post back in a few
> 
> EDIT:
> OK, this is strange, there's no source implementation for the charge light? or if there is it's called something other than "charge*light" lol
> 
> Rev


I'm not only having an issue with the battery at 15%, but 40% as well. Luckily, about the 4th or 5th time this happened, I thought fast enough to grab a screenshot last nite. There was absolutely no change in my usage when these dips happened:










Running CyanogenMod-7.1-07102011-NIGHTLY-DROID2 Baseband BP_C_01.09.07P


----------



## RevNumbers

jimmysdg said:


> I'm not only having an issue with the battery at 15%, but 40% as well. Luckily, about the 4th or 5th time this happened, I thought fast enough to grab a screenshot last nite. There was absolutely no change in my usage when these dips happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running CyanogenMod-7.1-07102011-NIGHTLY-DROID2 Baseband BP_C_01.09.07P


great thinking grabbing the screenshot 

that's very very strange... not sure what to say at this point, lol


----------



## havens1515

It kinda looks like there's 2 huge dips... one from about 40% down to 20%, and another from 15% down to 5%.

I definitely think this ROM is doing something weird with the battery...


----------



## jimmysdg

havens1515 said:


> It kinda looks like there's 2 huge dips... one from about 40% down to 20%, and another from 15% down to 5%.
> 
> I definitely think this ROM is doing something weird with the battery...


Actually what happens if you are watching it is this:

1. Battery is at exactly 40% (or 41 honestly I can't remember if we get to see the 40 readout or not.)
2. Battery is at exactly 19% and we get the warning to connect the charger.
3. Battery cycles through 18%, 17%, 16%, 15% normally. (Again not sure if we actually get to see the 15 readout or not, it may stop at 16.)
4. Battery is at exactly 4% and we get the popup warning us that we are below 5% and we need to plugin the charger immediately.

I think its fair to say there is an issue concerning the 2 warning numbers of 20% and 5% (the standard numbers from all roms including stock). What is causing these to occur at 40-41 and 15-16 is beyond my knowledge.


----------



## jimmysdg

RevNumbers said:


> great thinking grabbing the screenshot
> 
> that's very very strange... not sure what to say at this point, lol


Is there any way to log changes in both the "capacity" and "charge_counter" files to see what happens to both as this happens?

The only thing that makes sense is that capacity is somehow overwriting charge_counter. Which then brings the question of why, and what is the real battery percentage.

Also..I just checked charge_counter on my phone which is fully charged...it now reads 107. Is there something that needs to be accounted for here?

EDIT: Actually if there is a way to log /sys/class/power_supply_battery/uevent (or just do a cat of that every minute) we could see the charge in charge_counter, capacity, and voltage which imo should help isolate the problem.


----------



## Thisguy89

In regards to the charge light turning off at 95%, it's always done this.

I haven't moved up to a build that includes the 1% increments yet, so I've always used Circle Battery Widget to see exactly where my battery is. The light has always shut off at 95%, on every ROM I've used (including stock). The light turns off, but it continues to charge.

With the 10% increments, anywhere between 100 and 95% would show the phone as fully charged.

So, I'm assuming that when the 1% increments were implemented, that wasn't changed. (I believe Rev mentioned he didn't see where the charge light source was.)


----------



## Redflea

Jimmysdg: Great post with those screen shots of the battery drop-offs...nice work to capture those and share. Hopefully this will lead to at least more clarity about what's going on w/the battery/charging/discharging.

I'm going to unplug and start running mine down to see if I can duplicate.


----------



## havens1515

I'm on build 14 now, and I'm at 38% right now. Haven't seen that dramatic 40%-20% drop yet, but I'll keep an eye out to see if I can figure out where it drops off. If I see a drop-off, I'll try to get a screen cap too.


----------



## Redflea

I ran down to about 27%, and didn't notice any downward spikes, so maybe that was a one-time event on the other phone....
....


----------



## havens1515

OK, check these out... I was trying to run down my battery so I could watch what happened. It didn't drop at 16%, or 15%, or 14%. I was just about to give up and start charging, so I took a screenshot at 13% to show you guys that it didn't drop. Then suddenly, it dropped from 13%, to 4%. So after the drop, I started charging and watched THAT too. It went: 4%, 5%, 6%, 20%. I have screenshots of each step.

Screenshots can be found here: http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h366/havens1515/CM7%20Battery%20Issue/

The shots are shown with the newest one first, so start at the end and work forward.

Also, that was the only drop I noticed. I watched all the way from around 50%.


----------



## havens1515

OK, I don't have a screenshot of this one... but I just went from 23%, down to 22% while charging too. This isn't the first time I have seen that either. Every time I see it though, I think I'm just going crazy or something. I definitely say it this time, and it's not the plug/unplug/plug bug, It went up from 21% to 23% before going down from 23 to 22.


----------



## Redflea

My most recent charging weirdness was that I was down to 70-ish percent earlier today, can't remember the exact amount, plugged in, and it jumped to 100% in a few minutes...really odd, and not believable. Definitely got some odd stuff going on here.


----------



## foxdog

Battery % on cyanogenmod has never been right on, its not just sense the 1% battery mod. Even on my d1 when it was running cm 6. I always considered some percentages more accurate than others.

The other day, I got 45 minutes straight of listening to music, skipping songs via the volume rocker while my battery said it was at 1% lol


----------



## RevNumbers

foxdog said:


> The other day, I got 45 minutes straight of listening to music, skipping songs via the volume rocker while my battery said it was at 1% lol


LOL, that's just awesome


----------



## Redflea

RevNumbers said:


> LOL, that's just awesome


Hah! Let any other ROM claim those types of battery extension capabilities... ;-)


----------



## milky

My dx does these drops as well. Usually around 14% drops to around 3%. ...who knows.

Easy fix? Top off your batt frequently. Li-ion likes that better than it does fully discharging... if what you read on the net is true that is.

" Unlike NiCad batteries, lithium-ion batteries do not have a charge memory. That means deep-discharge cycles are not required. In fact, it's better for the battery to use partial-discharge cycles.

There is one exception. Battery experts suggest that after 30 charges, you should allow lithium-ion batteries to almost completely discharge. Continuous partial discharges create a condition called digital memory, decreasing the accuracy of the device's power gauge. So let the battery discharge to the cut-off point and then recharge. The power gauge will be recalibrated."


----------



## Redflea

Had more interesting battery level stuff yesterday.

Didn't use my phone for quite a while yesterday afternoon and when I checked it later it said 65%, which was about 7% less than the last time I'd looked several hours previously, so I was happy. I checked emails and a couple of things and a few minutes later looked at battery and it was a 41%. Huh? 

Went to a play in a building w/no signal and when I cam out of that a couple hours later it was at 12% or so.

Battery profile below...


----------



## Harris

I am on the latest build and followed all instructions exactly. However, when I am using the rom, i have no market. I downloaded the current one from xda developers and installed it, but when i launch it it says that i need to create a google account to use it. When i click create, the market crashes.
Also, the usb is not working for me.


----------



## foxdog

Harris said:


> I am on the latest build and followed all instructions exactly. However, when I am using the rom, i have no market. I downloaded the current one from xda developers and installed it, but when i launch it it says that i need to create a google account to use it. When i click create, the market crashes.
> Also, the usb is not working for me.


You need to install google apps (gapps) in rom manager, get the cm7.1.x one. don't wipe


----------



## foxdog

Anyone able to send pics when connected to wifi? For me, 3g pops up then goes away but pic doesn't send


----------



## MonteCarlo97Z

having radio issues with build 17 from rev.. wont connect to 3g. ive wiped cache and dvaik cache everytime and reinstalled twice, still cant get it to connect to 3g. gotta go back to build 16


----------



## tb110895

"foxdog said:


> Anyone able to send pics when connected to wifi? For me, 3g pops up then goes away but pic doesn't send


Same thing for me

Sent From My DROID2 Running CM7


----------



## tb110895

"Harris said:


> I am on the latest build and followed all instructions exactly. However, when I am using the rom, i have no market. I downloaded the current one from xda developers and installed it, but when i launch it it says that i need to create a google account to use it. When i click create, the market crashes.
> Also, the usb is not working for me.


Do what foxdog said about gapps and that should fix that, and for usb you have to plug your phone in, unplug it, then replug it and it should work fine. That's a known bug

Sent From My DROID2 Running CM7


----------



## Redflea

MonteCarlo97Z said:


> having radio issues with build 17 from rev.. wont connect to 3g. ive wiped cache and dvaik cache everytime and reinstalled twice, still cant get it to connect to 3g. gotta go back to build 16


No 3G issues for me on 17...worked fine today when I was out and about.


----------



## MonteCarlo97Z

maybe there was a reason the mirror network skipped build 17.. well either way i flashed 16 back and my 3g connection came back. guess ill do a full wipe and install for 18 since i havent done one since build 6


----------



## tb110895

phoenixus said:


> Sad face. I'm still under warranty, but doubt I could swap it out since I've rooted and whatnot. Also, I hate, HATE, Verizon's "we give you a refurbished phone" policy. I think it's absolutely BS that if my $500 phone messes up and it's a known default, the only thing I'm entitled to is another broken phone that was "fixed"


I'm starting to think I was wrong about it being hardware because my dad's is doing it now as well. I know that I had this issue and was told it was a hardware issue, but I'm not so sure now


----------



## terryrook

Am I going crazy? When I flash rev's builds my ad blocker works, when I use rom manager I have ads everywhere! Lame, thank god (and rev) for rev's builds. I also get really weird wifi connectivity issues but it works more often than not, no different than any other droid 2 rom imo. You know you have a solid build on your hands when the only thing someone cries about is ads! Well done once again, I still owe you guys a trip to spearmint rhino.


----------



## phoenixus

tb110895 said:


> I'm starting to think I was wrong about it being hardware because my dad's is doing it now as well. I know that I had this issue and was told it was a hardware issue, but I'm not so sure now


Yeah, after doing more research I've seen people having this issue on other phones as well (even the nexus S on the virtual keyboard).

Rev or Jbird, have you guys heard anything on this (the doubling of letters/symbols/numbers/ect on the hardware keyboard)?


----------



## Jester

phoenixus said:


> Yeah, after doing more research I've seen people having this issue on other phones as well (even the nexus S on the virtual keyboard).
> 
> Rev or Jbird, have you guys heard anything on this (the doubling of letters/symbols/numbers/ect on the hardware keyboard)?


I experiience it when usiing my physcal keyboard. This ext iis unedited and I swear my spelling was correct. Yu'll nootice instances of doubled r dropped letters. Seems a duble letter often times s fllwed by a drpped letter and clearly the letters I and oo are my biggest problem. Yu'll notiice the t dropped from the word text above. Firstt I've noticed truble with that letter. S far it's only a few toop row letters but it's persistant. Noo ssues with my swype thugh. Hope thiiis helps.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevNumbers

Jester said:


> I experiience it when usiing my physcal keyboard. This ext iis unedited and I swear my spelling was correct. Yu'll nootice instances of doubled r dropped letters. Seems a duble letter often times s fllwed by a drpped letter and clearly the letters I and oo are my biggest problem. Yu'll notiice the t dropped from the word text above. Firstt I've noticed truble with that letter. S far it's only a few toop row letters but it's persistant. Noo ssues with my swype thugh. Hope thiiis helps.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


wow... that is quite the problem lol... i'll pay more attention to my phone and see if I've been experiencing it (to some extent) and just assuming it was my fault lol

Rev


----------



## tb110895

No kiddin Rev. Its not that bad on mine, just a few doubles here and there but I thought it was just me. My backspace doubles the most along with the letters I and O but its not limited to that.

I've noticed it on more roms than this so I don't think its a rom issue. More so on AOSP or AOSP-like roms than on blur

Sent From My DROID2 Running CM7


----------



## RevNumbers

"tb110895 said:


> No kiddin Rev. Its not that bad on mine, just a few doubles here and there but I thought it was just me. My backspace doubles the most along with the letters I and O but its not limited to that.
> 
> I've noticed it on more roms than this so I don't think its a rom issue. More so on AOSP or AOSP-like roms than on blur
> 
> Sent From My DROID2 Running CM7


It occurs to me while I'm typing this that I use GOKeyboard which autocorrects/ suggests for the physical keyboard... probably why I don't notice it lol


----------



## tb110895

"RevNumbers said:


> It occurs to me while I'm typing this that I use GOKeyboard which autocorrects/ suggests for the physical keyboard... probably why I don't notice it lol


Nice, gonna check that out 
Now that you point that out, blur used auto correct/suggest and that might be why I didn't notice it as much. Is there a way to implement auto correct/suggest for the hardware keyboard without third party apps?

Sent From My DROID2 Running CM7


----------



## foxdog

If I have headphones in and long press the camera button, music starts playing and camera app launches (while screen is on)


----------



## ldopa

Whenever I would set the brightness to a given level, it would only hold until I put the phone to sleep. Upon waking up the phone, it would jump up to 100%. 
I seemed to have fixed it though. Apparently, the brightness toggle in the status bar power widget was set to auto/dim/25/75/100. I tried setting it to a different setting (auto/dim/40/100). This has fixed the issue for me and a few others who have tried it.


----------



## Smcdo123

I do not have a D2 for.personal use but my friends d2 said error when trying to install radio update using p3droids all in one updater. Anyone else get this? I have a dx and don't follow the d2 I was just curious everything works how it should.


----------



## RevNumbers

Smcdo123 said:


> I do not have a D2 for.personal use but my friends d2 said error when trying to install radio update using p3droids all in one updater. Anyone else get this? I have a dx and don't follow the d2 I was just curious everything works how it should.


iirc that's normal and shouldn't hinder updating to the latest build

Rev


----------



## Smcdo123

"RevNumbers said:


> iirc that's normal and shouldn't hinder updating to the latest build
> 
> Rev


Thank you. It worked fine but I was like damn am I going to have to sbf this lol. Thanks again.


----------



## foxdog

Why do I not get a ip when I connect to wifi? http://db.tt/KNBQrRR other devices work on wifi fine along with the computer that is wired to the router.


----------



## 00 Type R

helping a friend with a D2 right now....can i use the same mms/camera fix from the DX on the D2?


----------



## foxdog

00 Type R said:


> helping a friend with a D2 right now....can i use the same mms/camera fix from the DX on the D2?


You don't need to. The camera and mms work out of the box


----------



## ldopa

Yeah, everything is working fine for me. My only issue is battery life. Why does it suck so bad? I mean, I'm undervolting, I wiped battery stats, tried juice defender ultimate... it still sucks.


----------



## Stt0026

Only problem I can find is Bluetooth connection to PC and tablet, it just days paired but not connected. Any insight to this?


----------



## droidmakespwn

foxdog said:


> Why do I not get a ip when I connect to wifi? http://db.tt/KNBQrRR other devices work on wifi fine along with the computer that is wired to the router.


Have you had any luck with this because mine works fine, but and I have not seen this anywhere else?

I think the bad battery life has something to do with 2nd innit because everything based on this has terrible battery including miui.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxdog

droidmakespwn said:


> Have you had any luck with this because mine works fine, but and I have not seen this anywhere else?
> 
> I think the bad battery life has something to do with 2nd innit because everything based on this has terrible battery including miui.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Yes and no. I did get back online via wifi and most everything is working as it should for me but after a day or two of use, some of my settings will not change. Not all of them and I have managed to figure out a method to get things (at least the things I want to work all the time like auto rotate and wifi) back to normal.


----------



## CBlaze

Hey guys, anyone else on build 25 unable to to select a different keyboard input? I have tried with SwiftKey X, Swype Beta, and GO Keyboard. And they where working on previous builds.
If you could try to replicate the issue I would appreciate it.


----------



## RevNumbers

CBlaze said:


> Hey guys, anyone else on build 25 unable to to select a different keyboard input? I have tried with SwiftKey X, Swype Beta, and GO Keyboard. And they where working on previous builds.
> If you could try to replicate the issue I would appreciate it.


that's been a problem on and off for awhile... only way i've found to change keyboards when it happens is deselect everything but the one you want, then reboot before trying to use it lol

Rev


----------



## ldopa

Build 27 running well so far. 
I wiped data on this one because of the big changelog and the updated android 2.3.5 base. 
Not sure yet, but I'm guessing battery life is still going to be my most vexing bug.

CM74D2


----------



## bladearrowney

tb110895 said:


> My music beta works fine
> 
> Sent From My DROID2 Running CM7


Just thought I'd update, google music streaming is only broken for me while on 3G. Force closes when attempting to play a song. However, works with no issue on wifi. Anyone else?


----------



## tb110895

"bladearrowney said:


> Just thought I'd update, google music streaming is only broken for me while on 3G. Force closes when attempting to play a song. However, works with no issue on wifi. Anyone else?


I was experiencing the same thing. If you have root tools, android overclock, or liberty toolbox, you have to disable ad-blocking. After doing that I started a song on wifi, let it play a little bit then turned wifi off. It started to work fine on 3G afterwords.

I'm not running CM7 though. I'm on MIUI 1.7.22.1 but this might help a little


----------



## Nis

Try the following in a terminal:


Code:


<br />
su<br />
cd /data/local<br />
logwrapper touch me<br />

You'll notice no file named me is created in /data/local. The problem is with /system/bin/hijack. /system/bin/logwrapper is a symlink to hijack and hijack isn't executing anything passed to it.

I wondered why my custom userinit.sh wasn't being run by /system/etc/init.d/20userinit. Eventually my investigation led me to discover that logwrapper (actually hijack) just isn't doing anything. /system/bin/sysinit is called on boot and that is supposed to run-parts /system/etc/init.d/ but that never happens. I've currently changed all occurrences of logwrapper in /system/bin/sysinit and /system/etc/init.d/* with logwrapper.bin and now things are working. Not the best solution.

EDIT: Looking at the hijack source. Why does hijack.h declare hijacK_log() but hijack.c define hijack_log()?


----------



## Jester

I'm experiencing some odd behavior regarding cell signal. I usually have full bars at home sometimes dropping one for a short period of time. I noticed in the battery performance graph that my cell signal constantly shows light tan (as if the signal was about two bars). Where it gets really odd is I can have 3 or 4 bars and the moment I dial a contact the bars drop to 2. The very instance I click end call, they pop back up. Can somebody else test for this behavior? In the grand scheme of things this nothing - unless it's an indication of a deeper problem like some sort of radio inefficiency, etc. Which may be partial cause of the battery life issue (entirely speculation on my part, I don't know enough about the system to say for sure).


----------



## cobjones

Rev,

Are the 2nd init changes you are making for D2G universal? Do you think those changes will increase battery life as well?


----------



## JBirdVegas

Nis said:


> Try the following in a terminal:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> su<br />
> cd /data/local<br />
> logwrapper touch me<br />
> 
> You'll notice no file named me is created in /data/local. The problem is with /system/bin/hijack. /system/bin/logwrapper is a symlink to hijack and hijack isn't executing anything passed to it.
> 
> I wondered why my custom userinit.sh wasn't being run by /system/etc/init.d/20userinit. Eventually my investigation led me to discover that logwrapper (actually hijack) just isn't doing anything. /system/bin/sysinit is called on boot and that is supposed to run-parts /system/etc/init.d/ but that never happens. I've currently changed all occurrences of logwrapper in /system/bin/sysinit and /system/etc/init.d/* with logwrapper.bin and now things are working. Not the best solution.
> 
> EDIT: Looking at the hijack source. Why does hijack.h declare hijacK_log() but hijack.c define hijack_log()?


...we should talk 

Ill be on gmail tomorrow, if you want to talk I use the same moniker

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## never0101

I'm just popping in again about the battery life and media dock (alarm clock) issue i mentioned a few pages back... i finally got juice plotter and took a screen of what it looks like. The screenshot shows an AC charge...yet you can watch the charge drop off between like 2 and 3 am sometime. I'm not sure what would cause that, and if there is any other info i could get that might help, id be willing to provide it. This is on the 7/24/11 nightly, all data and cache was cleared before installing
(if the link doesnt work, ill have to find another way to post it)

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-5QPWj23sIFk/TjgBTFCjxWI/AAAAAAAAAVg/RI_iEdL10y0/s400/11+-+2


----------



## JBirdVegas

@never1010 I think your battery is borked... this is only a problem on CM? Or you are more aware of it on CM? Or are you running a blender from your phones battery?


----------



## never0101

The battery is only a month or 2 old, got a phone replacement due to dropping my old one in water.. I suppose it could be a battery issue, but i dont have another one to test it out on. Ive only noticed it on CM but thats all ive been running since getting the phone back.


----------



## havens1515

I have witnessed my battery percentage dropping while charging too.

For example: This weekend I was in Florida, and had Navigation on to get to the airport. I had the phone plugged into the car charger, but the battery level was going down down. It wasn't a quick decline, but 1-2% every 15 mins or so (which isn't as bad as it would have been if it was unplugged and had navigation on, considering I had the screen on too.) I unplugged the charger from the phone a couple times and re-plugged it in, and it was still happening. The lock screen said it was charging (which is usually my check to make sure it's working after plug/unplug/plug) AND the battery indicator in the top right was showing a charging state, but I was still losing juice. After unplugging the charger from the CAR a couple times and re-plugging it in, it started charging normally, but it took multiple unplugs from both the phone AND the car to make it charge.

I'm not 100% sure that it was the fault of CM, and unfortunately I can't replicate the exact circumstances again without going back to Florida (it was my dad's car and charger.) But this is not the first time I have seen my battery percentage drop while charging either.


----------



## midgetloompa

Is anybody else having the issue where if you go into a no service area when you come back out your phone never reconnects to data? I've tried different basebands and .10p is a little better, but it still happens pretty consistently. It's just an airplane mode on/off, but still kind of annoying.


----------



## MrPib

havens1515 said:


> For example: This weekend I was in Florida, and had Navigation on to get to the airport. I had the phone plugged into the car charger, but the battery level was going down down.


Same thing happened to me soon after getting my D2, long before installing CM7. Started Nav with a low battery and the charger in, and after an hour or so, the phone ran out of power.

So it's not CM7's fault.


----------



## cobjones

"midgetloompa said:


> Is anybody else having the issue where if you go into a no service area when you come back out your phone never reconnects to data? I've tried different basebands and .10p is a little better, but it still happens pretty consistently. It's just an airplane mode on/off, but still kind of annoying.


I had this problem, but I switched our phones (warranty replacement ) and it stopped doing it.

It was doing it while coming in and out of airplane mode as well.


----------



## never0101

Hopefully my attachment worked!

This is a screenshot of juice plotter this morning..this is with a different battery than the last screen was posted, and using a different charger (regular wall outlet, not the media dock)

You can see by the highlighted bottom that it was charging all night, yet when i woke up with less battery than i went to bed with... the spike back charging was when i went to bed, i took it off the charger and was playing around and hooked it back up to charge afterwards. i guess the next step would be to reflash a stock rom and see if its CM7 related only?


----------



## Jester

never0101 said:


> Hopefully my attachment worked!
> 
> This is a screenshot of juice plotter this morning..this is with a different battery than the last screen was posted, and using a different charger (regular wall outlet, not the media dock)
> 
> You can see by the highlighted bottom that it was charging all night, yet when i woke up with less battery than i went to bed with... the spike back charging was when i went to bed, i took it off the charger and was playing around and hooked it back up to charge afterwards. i guess the next step would be to reflash a stock rom and see if its CM7 related only?


I think there is something up with your install, phone, or charger. I have been doing extensive monitoring on cm7, Liquid, and now stock (even done some on miui) and have never seen that kind of behavior. You may want to dl Battery Monitor Widget from the market. It has a great history log that tells you your voltage and amperage draw (or input when charging). It also flags what the charging source is, which may provide a clue if it's somethiing like the connector failing.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## never0101

I'm currently backing up the phone and getting ready to install the latest nightly. Planning on wiping everything before the install so hopfully if it IS something with the install, i'll clear up. Results to come!


----------



## never0101

the latest nightly did the exact same thing... so i went to flash a different rom to test with...discovered after the fact that it was supposed to beinstalled over gingerbread...so i sbf'd to stock, going to monitor the usage on the stock rom, if the charging is correct then i guess i'll know for sure its the rom, otherwise its off to verizon for a phone that doenst suck!


----------



## havens1515

This is weird...

I just had my second ever random reboot with CM7. I unlocked the phone, and tried to switch homescreens, and the next thing I see is the CM logo. It sipped the Moto logo, and went straight to the CM logo. What's even weirder, is that my uptime widget didn't recognize it as a reboot. It still says over 1 day, 20 hours of uptime.

The first time this happened, I only felt the little vibrate that happens just before the boot. Then I pulled the phone out of my pocket, unlocked it and noticed the same thing. It had just rebooted (all of my widgets were loading, etc.) but my uptime widget was unaffected. I thought I was imagining things, but this time I actually WATCHED it reboot.

I'm currently on Build 38, no idea what build I was on last time it happened.


----------



## MrPib

Anybody having an issue where the softkey & keyboard backlighting stop working?
I'm using nightly-47. Tried fixing permissions and several reboots, but that didn't help.


----------



## nailbomb3

Flashed nightly 57 last night. Thinks look pretty good but had one 'weirdoma' tonight.

Was at an event and had Camera360 running. Shut the screen off, put the phone in my pocket for a couple hours or so. When I pulled it it out it was deader than a bucket of hammers. Power button wouldn't even work.

Pulled the battery, put it back and it restarted. Hrmmmm......

Everything else seems to work pretty damn good thou. Didn't have much time today to test battery life under hard use but it 'seems' better....


----------



## Elvis_Marmaduke

When installing stuff on the market it thinks i have insufficient storage to install an app, i used to get the same bug on my other GB rom BUT i could just click to install again and it would be fine, that doesn't seem to be the case here, I can't figure out a fix.

EDIT: Restarting seems to have fixed it, i'll let you know if it comes back. hahaha


----------



## cpurick

Brightness control issues:

I'm running nightly 76 right now. Right after I installed it I backed it up. Then I worked throughout the day configuring everything. Brightness worked the whole time. When I was done I backed it up again, and when I rebooted it, the brightness was broken. Also broken are Always On (when charging -- the option in Applications/Development) and Screen Timeout.

I unfroze some modules and rebooted, and the features worked after the reboot, but on the next reboot the same features all stopped working, and I have not been able to get them back since. I restored the original, after-install backup, and it still works fine.

The last time I tried CM7 this seemed broke the very first time I tried it, so it could be something I broke pretty early on. Unfortunately, whatever's going on here only takes effect after a reboot. So unless you configure a little, reboot, configure a little, reboot, etc., you may never figure out what's breaking it.


----------



## cpurick

On the above brightness issue, that turns out to be caused by SWYPE. Control over some system settings is lost shortly after installing the Swype beta. If not caused by the installation, I still lose control after the next reboot. Any ideas?

Beta keyboard on a beta Android -- I honestly don't know who to notify!


----------



## jeffc

Just an fyi, the zoom on the camera definitely borks things up. I tried to use it three times tonight, and all three times it froze my phone and I had to pull the battery. Not a big deal, but there all the same.

This is on the 8/30 build for the GB kernel - I am flashed over the OTA GB update. Everything else seems to be working fine (except autobrightness - that has been broken ever since I flashed CM7).


----------



## Elvis_Marmaduke

Just earlier this week my wifi stopped working properly, the issue seems to stem from it never actually scanning for wifi, it just says "connection..." Even though out clearly isn't.


----------



## foxdog

jeffc said:


> Just an fyi, the zoom on the camera definitely borks things up. I tried to use it three times tonight, and all three times it froze my phone and I had to pull the battery. Not a big deal, but there all the same.


Try maxing out vm heap in performance settings. (reboot after changing it and double check that it stuck after reboot) with all the features the camera has, it might be a memory hog now. Higher vm heap will help that.


----------

